# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نمیدونم چطور شیمی نظام جدید بخونم؟

## darya.aram

:Yahoo (8): سلام دوستان عزیزم
امیدوارم حال واحوالتون توپ باشه :Yahoo (105): 
.
.
من تغییر نظام دادم 
تا الان با درسا مشکلی نداشتم
اما شیمی خیلی اذیت میکنه
.
.
نمیدونم اصلا چطوری بخونم
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## reza2018

بهترین کار این هست که فصل به فصل بخونی،هر فصلی که میخوای بخونی رو به چند قسمت تقسیم کن،اول کتاب درسی رو بخون بعد درسنامه کمک آموزشی و بعد تست بزن

----------


## mojtabamessi

اول جدول تناوبی و فرمول نویسی بخون ویدیو رایگان تدریس اقاجانی این دو مبحث تو سایتش هست بعد شروع کن موضوعی خوندن اصل افبا_ استوکیومتری_ محلول ها _ شیمی الی _ ترموشیمی _ سینتیک ...
اگه خیلی پایه ضعیفی همون فصل به فصل بخون

----------


## NormaL

۱- درسنامه خیلی سبز یا مبتکران + کتاب درسی
۲- تست آموزشی
۳- تست سنجشی

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام دوستان عزیزم
> امیدوارم حال واحوالتون توپ باشه
> .
> .
> من تغییر نظام دادم 
> تا الان با درسا مشکلی نداشتم
> اما شیمی خیلی اذیت میکنه
> .
> .
> ...


من اومدم فوری از روی کتاب خیلی سبز خوندم یکم اذیت شدم چون مطالب خیلی جسته گریخته بیان شدن مثه این میمونه دو دقیقه ریاضی بخونی دو دقیقه ادبیات دو دقیقه دینی!! :Yahoo (50): 
بعد اومدم یه کاری کردم اونم اینه که یه روز شیمی رو مثه زیست بخونم(یعنی کتاب درسی رو میخونم بعد میرم تستای حفظیاتشو میزنم)
یه روز دیگه شیمی رو مثل ریاضی میخونم اولش از روی مسائل شیمی خ سبز درسنامه رو با تستای آموزشی میزنم! بعد تستاشو میزنم و حالا تستای مهم کتاب اصلی خ سبز!
خوندنش راحتتر شد!!! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## darya.aram

سلام بسی ممنون :Yahoo (8): 
شما هم تغییر نظام دادین؟

----------


## Elnaz07

منم شیمی مشکل دارم کلاس آقای بابایی هم هستم کتابم هم مبتکرانه لطفا یکی بگه چجور از این دوتا استفاده کنم

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان عزیزم
> امیدوارم حال واحوالتون توپ باشه
> .
> .
> من تغییر نظام دادم 
> تا الان با درسا مشکلی نداشتم
> اما شیمی خیلی اذیت میکنه
> .
> .
> ...


نگران نباش منم تغییر نظامی ام و نمیدونم چجوری در مقابل جر دادن کتاب شیمی نظام جدید مقاومت کنم :Yahoo (20): 
پیشنهاد من برای از پای در آوردن دهم و یازدهم شیمی در سه سوت: کل مفاهیم شیمی دوم دبیرستان نظام قدیم رو بخوان کلش رو یعنی  آرایش الکترونی و جدول تناوبی و شعاع اتمی و الکترونگاتیوی و ساختار های لویس و پیوند های بین اتمی و نیروهای بین مولکولی (حتی انرژی های یونش) و روند اینها تو هر دوره تناوب جدول و پیوند های یونی و فرمول نویسی و شیمی الی و نامگذاری الکان و آلکن و آلکین و ... گروه های عاملی و ...(همش تو شیمی دوم دبیرستان نظام قدیم هست )
بعدش برو از سوم دبیرستان قواعد نوشتن معادلات واکنشهای شیمیایی و موازنه و استو کیومتری رو بخون 
این کار رو که کردی حالا حاضری وارد شیمی دهم و یازدهم هر کدومشون که خواستی بشی و تار و مارشون کنی فقط حفظیات سرعتت رو کم میکنه وگرنه مفاهیم شیمی نظام جدید در برابر شما دیگه چیزی برای گفتن ندارن 
بعد از دهم و یازدهم هم وارد شیمی دوزادهم میشید(اگه ازمون شرکت میکنید محلولها و شیمی الی و مطالبی که گفتم رو اگه بلد باشید میتونید وارد شیمی دوزادهم بشید)
من اینجوری مشکلم رو با شیمی نظام جدید حل کردم و الآن فقط حفظیات داره اذیت میکنه که اونم چاره ای نیست باید حفظ باشیم

----------


## darya.aram

مممنون از توضیحات کاملتون :Yahoo (81):  :Y (694): 
همین کارو انجام میدم حتما بازم ممنون :Yahoo (81):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط darya.aram


مممنون از توضیحات کاملتون
همین کارو انجام میدم حتما بازم ممنون


مگ شیمی نظام جدید با نظام قدیم چه فرقی دارع؟اصلا تعویض نظام چرا باید باعث بشع نتونی ی درس رو بخونی؟*

----------


## darya.aram

سلام 
شیمی نظام جدید حفظیاتش با قدیم کلا فرق میکنه
داره اذیت میکنه یکم
نچسبه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## amir11

> سلام 
> شیمی نظام جدید حفظیاتش با قدیم کلا فرق میکنه
> داره اذیت میکنه یکم
> نچسبه


بقیه دریا چی خوبه باهاشون کنار میای آخه منم میخام بیام جدید ولی میترسم از یوریم اگه قدیم تمدید بشه پشیمون میشم

----------


## mohammad1381

خوش بحال نظام قدیمیا شیمیشون خیلی بهتر بود،من خودم هر وقت میرم سراغ حفظیات نمیدونم چطور خودمه کنترل کنم تا کتابرو آتیش نزنم!

----------


## Math97

درسته حفظیات شیمی جدید زیاده ولی بخشهای زیادی از مباحث قاعده مند و مسئله ای یا به طور خلاصه غیر حفظی از شیمی 2 و 3 و پیش قدیم توی نظام جدید حذف شدن. شاید لازم نباشه اینا رو از شیمی نظام قدیم بخونید. 

مثلاً اینا رو از شیمی 2 در شیمی نظام جدید ندیدم:
- عدد کوانتومی ml و ms
- انرژی نخستین یونش
- الکترونگاتیوی عناصر معروف و روند آن در جدول
- یادگیری شماره گروه ها به صورت اعداد رومی مثل II B.
- آرایش الکترونی به صورت نموداری
- پیوند داتیو
- دسته بندی پیوندها به صورت قطبی و یونی و ناقطبی براساس الکترونگاتیوی
- تعیین زاویه پیوندی
- یافتن تعداد قلمرو الکترونی
- هیبرید رزونانس
- نیروهای دوقطبی-دوقطبی و لاندون

شیمی 3 هم اینا رو ندیدم:
- عامل محدودکننده
- دسته بندی جانشینی یگانه، دوگانه، سنتز
- فرمول تجربی و ساختاری
- انرژی آزاد گیبس، آنتروپی
- قانون نسبتهای ترکیبی گیلوساک،
- خواص کولیگاتیو و فشار بخار و ...
- خواص شدتی و مقداری
- مولالیته
- آبپوشی و تفکیک سه مرحله ای جامد یونی در آب

شیمی پیش هم اینا رو ندیدم:
- پیچیده فعال، حالت گذار
- واکنش بنیادی
- ثابت سرعت
- خارج قسمت تعادل یا Q
- انواع واکنشها براساس مقدار ثابت تعادل: کامل، و....
- تشخیص اسید و باز لوری
- تشخیص اسید و باز مزدوج
- رنگهای فنول فتالئین، متیل سرخ و آب کلم در محیطهای اسیدی و بازی و خنثی
- ساختار آمینواسیدها
- آمفوتر
- بافر
- آبکافت یونها

البته پارسال نامگذاری ترکیبات آلی هم بیشتر آلکانها مد نظر بود. واکنشها هم که طبق حذفیات بعیده لازم باشه حفظ کنید، آرایش الکترونی بیشتر از عدد اتمی 36 هم پارسال جزو حذفیات بود.

بقیه بخشهای غیر حفظی نظام قدیم توی نظام جدید هم دیدم تکرار شدن مثل آرایش الکترونی نوشتاری، ایزوتوپ، عدد کوانتومی 1 و 2، مسائل ترمودینامیک و استوکیومتری و محلولها و اسید و باز و سینتیک و تعادل و الکتروشیمی، عدد اکسایش و ... .

----------


## darya.aram

تا حالا اینقدر دقبق حذفیاتش رو مشخص نکرده بودم
پس واقعا نظام جدید به نفعمونه 
منکه از زیستشون واقعا خیلی خوشم اومده
حفظیات شیمیش هم در مقایسه با مسائلی که حذف شده واقعا منطقیه
پس از این به بعد وقت بیشتری میزارم رو حفظیات 
چون ارزشش رو داره 
..
ممنون ممنون ممنون که اینقدر دقیق گفتین :Yahoo (81):  :Y (694):

----------


## darya.aram

حفظیات شما فکر نمیکنم خیلی مشکل باشه 
ما چون تغییر نظامی هستیم اذیت میشیم یکم
.
.

----------


## darya.aram

یا خدا شما هنوز منتظر تمدیدی؟ :Yahoo (101): 
منکه خداروشکر مشکل خاصی با درسا نداشتم 
فقط همین حفظیات شیمی که اونم وقت بزاری حل میشه
.
.
زیستشون رو خیلی خیلی دوس دارم به نظرم عالی شده 
جزئیاتی که ما باید تو کتاب تستای نظام قدیم دنبالش میگشتیم 
اینا خودشون تو کتاب درسی کامل دارن 
ریاضی وفیزیکم کم شده وگرنه همونه 
کلا درساشون خیلی سبک تر وبهتر شده
.

----------


## Math97

> تا حالا اینقدر دقبق حذفیاتش رو مشخص نکرده بودم
> پس واقعا نظام جدید به نفعمونه 
> منکه از زیستشون واقعا خیلی خوشم اومده
> حفظیات شیمیش هم در مقایسه با مسائلی که حذف شده واقعا منطقیه
> پس از این به بعد وقت بیشتری میزارم رو حفظیات 
> چون ارزشش رو داره 
> ..
> ممنون ممنون ممنون که اینقدر دقیق گفتین


خواهش می کنم. 
البته اینم در نظر داشته باشید که این دوساله با وجود حفظیات زیاد کتاب شیمی، طراحا نشون دادن به مسائل شیمی هنوز توجه ویژه ای دارن !

----------


## Mohamad_R

> منم شیمی مشکل دارم کلاس آقای بابایی هم هستم کتابم هم مبتکرانه لطفا یکی بگه چجور از این دوتا استفاده کنم




سلام . نمیدونم تا الان جواب  و راه حل پیدا کردین یا نه ! اما سعی کنین تقریبا چند جلسه عقب تر از بابایی تست بزنین . مثلا اگه ترتیب اینطور باشه : 

موازنه / شعاع / سلول دانز / فرایند هال / انحلال پذیری 

و بابایی در حال تدریس فرایند هال باشه شما سلول دانز رو از کتاب بخونین و تست بزنین . اقای بابایی سهم بسازایی تو فهم و قوت دادن به درک شیمیتون دارن . اما اگه بعد یک جلسه از مثلا یه مبحثی مثل الکترو شیمی ایشون برین تست بزنین فکر و حس این رو خواهید داشت که یکم گنگ هستش یا نمیدونین سوالات رو .  یه مقدار وقت بدید به این مباحث که تدریسشون کامل شه و پازل تکمیل شه بعدا تست بزنین . ضمنا استرس تموم نکردن حجم زیاد کتاب کمک درسی خودش خیلی مزخرف داغون میکنه بخصوص مثل مبتکران !

----------


## Mohamad_R

> حفظیات شما فکر نمیکنم خیلی مشکل باشه 
> ما چون تغییر نظامی هستیم اذیت میشیم یکم
> .
> .




حفظیات شیمی نظام جدید به دو دسته تقسیم میشن 

1- دسته ای از حفظیات که مربوط به جامعه شناسی / دینی / چرت و پرت های علوم محیط زیست / تاریخ و نان سنگگ و تخم مرغن
2- حفظیات مربوط به خود علم شیمی 



دسته 2 وم در لابلای این مباحث مزخرف دسته 1 محاصره شدند* و برای منم که این نظام رو خوندم هم سخته پیدا کردن و جمع بندیشون  


ضمنا محاصره به انگلیسی میشه 
surround

----------


## Elnaz07

> سلام . نمیدونم تا الان جواب  و راه حل پیدا کردین یا نه ! اما سعی کنین تقریبا چند جلسه عقب تر از بابایی تست بزنین . مثلا اگه ترتیب اینطور باشه : 
> 
> موازنه / شعاع / سلول دانز / فرایند هال / انحلال پذیری 
> 
> و بابایی در حال تدریس فرایند هال باشه شما سلول دانز رو از کتاب بخونین و تست بزنین . اقای بابایی سهم بسازایی تو فهم و قوت دادن به درک شیمیتون دارن . اما اگه بعد یک جلسه از مثلا یه مبحثی مثل الکترو شیمی ایشون برین تست بزنین فکر و حس این رو خواهید داشت که یکم گنگ هستش یا نمیدونین سوالات رو .  یه مقدار وقت بدید به این مباحث که تدریسشون کامل شه و پازل تکمیل شه بعدا تست بزنین . ضمنا استرس تموم نکردن حجم زیاد کتاب کمک درسی خودش خیلی مزخرف داغون میکنه بخصوص مثل مبتکران !


وقتی آقای بابای رو شیمی آلی هست من نمیدونم این تو یازدهمه دوازدهمه ،شیمی نظام جدید واقعا مزخرفه اسم فصل ها چرت مباحث پراکنده

----------


## mohammad1381

من خودم چون حالم از حفظیاتشیمی بهم میخوره الان تقریبا یه ماهه دارم براش جزوه مینوسم تا بعد عید راحت باشم ولی الان فهمیدم بهتره یه کتاب جمع بندی بخرم!

----------


## Mohamad_R

> وقتی آقای بابای رو شیمی آلی هست من نمیدونم این تو یازدهمه دوازدهمه ،شیمی نظام جدید واقعا مزخرفه اسم فصل ها چرت مباحث پراکنده




شیمی الی 1 یازدهم 3 یازدهم و بخشی از 2 یازدهم +یه چنتا واکنش 2 دهم +4 دوازدهم یه چند صفحه +1 دوازدهم هم که مبحث اسید های الی  .


اینا کل شیمی الی نظام جدید هست . البته نمیتونم قطعا محدود کنم به اینا چون شاید بیاین و ببینین تو لابلای قانون گاز ها از هیدروکربن صحبت کرده

----------


## Elnaz07

> شیمی الی 1 یازدهم 3 یازدهم و بخشی از 2 یازدهم +یه چنتا واکنش 2 دهم +4 دوازدهم یه چند صفحه +1 دوازدهم هم که مبحث اسید های الی  .
> 
> 
> اینا کل شیمی الی نظام جدید هست . البته نمیتونم قطعا محدود کنم به اینا چون شاید بیاین و ببینین تو لابلای قانون گاز ها از هیدروکربن صحبت کرده


مرسی یه لطفی میکنید براتون اسم مباحث تدریس میکنه بفرستم تل برام بگید کجای کتابه اگه وقتشو دارید ممنون

----------


## Mohamad_R

> مرسی یه لطفی میکنید براتون اسم مباحث تدریس میکنه بفرستم تل برام بگید کجای کتابه اگه وقتشو دارید ممنون


همینجا میگم : 


استوکیومتری : 1 دهم + 2 دهم +1یازدهم 
انحلال پذیری ، مولار پیپی ام درصد حجمی ومسائل مربوط به غلظت  3دهم   + 1 دوازدهم ( کلویید و ....)
الکتروشیمی : 2 دوازدهم
لوییس و الکترون نقطه قطبیت  و خاصیت مواد مولکولی  1 دهم و 2 دهم و3 دهم و3 دوازدهم
موازنه 2 دهم + موازدنه بار 2 دوازدهم 
الی رو هم گفتم
اتم و خورده ریزه های فیزیک کوانتوم 1 دهم
اسید و باز 1 دوازدهم
ترموشیمی 2 یازدهم
فرایند هابر 2 دهم + 4 دوازدهم ( لوشاتلیه)
نامگذاری 2 دهم ( معدنی) + 3 دهم ( چند اتمی) + 1 یازدهم ( ترکیبات الی خطی) + 2 یازدهم (گروه عاملی) + 3 یازدهم (پلیمر و درشت مولکول های الی) 


بازم میگم مطالب جسته گسیخته هستن بدبختانه . وسط قانون گاز ها ی فصل 2 شما بر میخوری به اوزون !

----------


## Elnaz07

> همینجا میگم : 
> 
> 
> استوکیومتری : 1 دهم + 2 دهم +1یازدهم 
> انحلال پذیری ، مولار پیپی ام درصد حجمی ومسائل مربوط به غلظت  3دهم   + 1 دوازدهم ( کلویید و ....)
> الکتروشیمی : 2 دوازدهم
> لوییس و الکترون نقطه قطبیت  و خاصیت مواد مولکولی  1 دهم و 2 دهم و3 دهم و3 دوازدهم
> موازنه 2 دهم + موازدنه بار 2 دوازدهم 
> الی رو هم گفتم
> ...


سپاس

----------


## _Joseph_

> بقیه دریا چی خوبه باهاشون کنار میای آخه منم میخام بیام جدید ولی میترسم از یوریم اگه قدیم تمدید بشه پشیمون میشم


دوست من آذر شد 7 ماه دیگه کنکوره میخوان کی تمدید کنن؟؟؟ خودت رو الاف یه عده از خدا بیخبر که کارشون خوردنو خوابیدن و خندیدن به ریش ملته نکن

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام . نمیدونم تا الان جواب  و راه حل پیدا کردین یا نه ! اما سعی کنین تقریبا چند جلسه عقب تر از بابایی تست بزنین . مثلا اگه ترتیب اینطور باشه : 
> 
> موازنه / شعاع / سلول دانز / فرایند هال / انحلال پذیری 
> 
> و بابایی در حال تدریس فرایند هال باشه شما سلول دانز رو از کتاب بخونین و تست بزنین . اقای بابایی سهم بسازایی تو فهم و قوت دادن به درک شیمیتون دارن . اما اگه بعد یک جلسه از مثلا یه مبحثی مثل الکترو شیمی ایشون برین تست بزنین فکر و حس این رو خواهید داشت که یکم گنگ هستش یا نمیدونین سوالات رو .  یه مقدار وقت بدید به این مباحث که تدریسشون کامل شه و پازل تکمیل شه بعدا تست بزنین . ضمنا استرس تموم نکردن حجم زیاد کتاب کمک درسی خودش خیلی مزخرف داغون میکنه بخصوص مثل مبتکران !


محمد به نظرم بابایی 99 رو خیلی بهتر از 1400 ش درس میداد من فیملهاش رو تلگرم دیدم بابایی 1400 انگار سوزن زدی به بادکنک 
برای کنکور 1400 بین بازرگان و بابایی و اقاجانی به نظر من آقاجانی بهتر داره درس میده مخصوصا اگه پایه شیمیت قوی باشه (اگه نظام قدیمی هستین فقط آقاجانی و دیگر هیچ) من هنگ کردم آقاجانی رو دیدم فکر کنم وارد رقابت شده با بابایی و بازرگان کتاب هم آی کیو شیمی رو پیشنهاد داد که خودش گویای کار هست چقدر میخواد قوی کار کنه البته تدریسش کامل و عالی هست و نکته هایی رو میگه پشم نمیمونه  :Yahoo (13): برای منیکه نظام قدیمی بودم واقعا کلاسش تازگی داشت با نکته بمباران میکنه 
ابتدای هر جلسه هم چند تا تست استوکیومتری و اسید باز سنگین و تیپ میزنه از تستهای کنکور سالهای قبل و همه نکاتش رو میگه بعد میره سراغ تدریس مبحث جدید تست چرت و پرت هم حل نمیکنه الکی بگه من اینم به جاش تست کنکور رو جوری حل میکنه که کرک و پشمی نمیمونه برا آدم 
من برای اولین بار دیدم ایشون یه تست استوکیومتری رو از 3 روش حل کنه ندیده بودم تا به حال  :Yahoo (13):  اونم روشی کاملا علمی و منطقی نه فرمولایته (تست رو با ظرفیت ترکیبها حل کرد :Yahoo (21): )نظام قدیمی ها بدون شک برای دبیر برن سراغ آقاجانی نظام جیدید ها هم وقتشون رو هدر ندن یکم پایه رو قوی کنن (جدول تناوبی و فرمول نویسی) برن سمت اقاجانی پشیمون نمیشید

----------


## darya.aram

اینو دقیقا موافقم....
هر بارم میندازن هفته بعد
من از بعد کنکور تصمیمم جدید بود 
.
.
تغییر نظامی ها مصاحبه علی ملکی کانون رو حتما بخونید خیلی خوبه

----------


## darya.aram

شما آقاجانی رو کجا میبینید؟آلا؟

----------


## amir11

> دوست من آذر شد 7 ماه دیگه کنکوره میخوان کی تمدید کنن؟؟؟ خودت رو الاف یه عده از خدا بیخبر که کارشون خوردنو خوابیدن و خندیدن به ریش ملته نکن


من خودم اینارو میشناسم ولی چیکار کنم هزینه کتاب بالاست داداش

----------


## _Joseph_

> من خودم اینارو میشناسم ولی چیکار کنم هزینه کتاب بالاست داداش


حاشیه نویسی و هایلایت با مداد زیرش خط بکش بعد از چند بار مرور که احساس کردی دیگه یه چیزایی که خط کشیدی رو حفظی و نیازی نیست بهشون و یادت مونده پاکش کن خط رو اینجوری خلاصه نویسی هات آپدیت میشن و جم جور تر

----------


## Azad05

> درسته حفظیات شیمی جدید زیاده ولی بخشهای زیادی از مباحث قاعده مند و مسئله ای یا به طور خلاصه غیر حفظی از شیمی 2 و 3 و پیش قدیم توی نظام جدید حذف شدن. شاید لازم نباشه اینا رو از شیمی نظام قدیم بخونید. 
> 
> مثلاً اینا رو از شیمی 2 در شیمی نظام جدید ندیدم:
> - عدد کوانتومی ml و ms
> - انرژی نخستین یونش
> - الکترونگاتیوی عناصر معروف و روند آن در جدول
> - یادگیری شماره گروه ها به صورت اعداد رومی مثل II B.
> - آرایش الکترونی به صورت نموداری
> - پیوند داتیو
> ...


من مسائل نظام قدیمو ب نسبت خوبم ولی میخوام مرور کنم حذفیات مسائل نظام جدیدو لطف میکنی بگی؟

----------


## Zaniar3444

> درسته حفظیات شیمی جدید زیاده ولی بخشهای زیادی از مباحث قاعده مند و مسئله ای یا به طور خلاصه غیر حفظی از شیمی 2 و 3 و پیش قدیم توی نظام جدید حذف شدن. شاید لازم نباشه اینا رو از شیمی نظام قدیم بخونید. 
> 
> مثلاً اینا رو از شیمی 2 در شیمی نظام جدید ندیدم:
> - عدد کوانتومی ml و ms
> - انرژی نخستین یونش
> - الکترونگاتیوی عناصر معروف و روند آن در جدول
> - یادگیری شماره گروه ها به صورت اعداد رومی مثل II B.
> - آرایش الکترونی به صورت نموداری
> - پیوند داتیو
> ...


همش که حذف شده :Yahoo (113):  من فلن شیمی یک و سه فصل اولشونو خوندم سر شیمی یک هی منتظر بودم بپرسه ml ms و جهت گیری فضاییشون چجوریه یا تو اسید باز میگفتم یه چیزایی کمه چرا نیست مثه همون باز مزدوج و کدوم امفوتره کدوم نیست .. چجوری این شیمی رو تونستن تو کنکور سخت بدن ممکنه تنها سختیش همون وقتگیریش باشه که البته معضل بزرگیه .. از تو درسا فلن فقط زیست بنظرم بگستردگی قبل مونده درسته فصلای زیادی حذف شدن ولی بنظرم باقیمونده ها خیلی عمیق تر شده . فیزیک میخواستم برم خازن بخونم نگاش کردم ببینم چن صفحه‌س دیدم همش حذف یه دوتا مقایسه ساده مونده بود ادم نمیدونه خوشحال باشه با این وضع یا نه چون اسون شدن مطالب ینی مجبورن سوالارو محاسباتی تر کنن یا اگرم اسون باشه خب درصد میانگین میره بالا

----------


## Math97

> من مسائل نظام قدیمو ب نسبت خوبم ولی میخوام مرور کنم حذفیات مسائل نظام جدیدو لطف میکنی بگی؟


به جز لیستی که مشخص کردم چیز خاصی ندیدم که جزو حذفیات باشه. چیز جدیدی هم ندیدم اضافه شده باشه.

ضمناً این مباحث هم مشترکه نظام قدیم و جدیده:
+ ایزوتوپ  و جرم اتمی میانگین
+ عدد کوانتومی اصلی و فرعی (اوربیتالی)
+ آرایش الکترونی نوشتاری
+ شعاع اتمی و یونی
+ ترکیبات یونی و ویژگیهای آنها
+ نامگذاری ترکیبات یونی
+ ساختار لویس، مولکول قطبی و ناقطبی، شکلهای مولکول مثل خمیده، تعیین تعداد جفت الکترون پیوندی و ناپیوندی،
+ نیروهای واندروالسی، پیوند هیدروژنی
+ گروههای عاملی
+ مول، موازنه، بازده درصدی، درصد خلوص، معادله نوشتاری و نمادی، واکنش اکسایش و سوختن
+ شرایط استاندارد، قانون آووگادرو، قانون پایستگی جرم
+ محاسبه گرما طبق فرمول Q=mcΔθ، محاسبه گرما با قانون هس و انواع آنتالپی ها
+ محلولها و غلظتهای مولار، ppm، درصد جرمی، الکترولیت
+ نمودار انحلال پذیری
+ مسائل سینتیک، انرژی فعالسازی، اثر کاتالیزگر روی آن،
+ مسائل تعادل، انواع تغییرات بر تعادل
+ مسائل اسید و باز و pH و ثابت اسید و ثابت باز، ثابت یونش، درجه یونش، درصد یونش،
+ اسید و باز آرنیوس
+ مسائل الکتروشیمی، عدد اکسایش، سری الکتروشیمیایی، محاسبه E0، بررسی انجام پذیری واکنش، برقکافت، آبکافت استر،

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*اینطوری فکر کن که هر فصلش شیمی نظام قدیمه با سوالات ترکیبی*

----------


## Azad05

> به جز لیستی که مشخص کردم چیز خاصی ندیدم که جزو حذفیات باشه. چیز جدیدی هم ندیدم اضافه شده باشه.
> 
> ضمناً این مباحث هم مشترکه نظام قدیم و جدیده:
> + ایزوتوپ  و جرم اتمی میانگین
> + عدد کوانتومی اصلی و فرعی (اوربیتالی)
> + آرایش الکترونی نوشتاری
> + شعاع اتمی و یونی
> + ترکیبات یونی و ویژگیهای آنها
> + نامگذاری ترکیبات یونی
> ...


 مرسی از توضیحاتت واسه خیلیا مفیده

----------


## tamanaviki

کلا شیمی جدید خیلی مباحث جزئی اضاف شده و اینکه شما نمیتونی بخونی ینی اینکه کلا تو درس شیمی مشکل داری ربطی ب نظام جدید قدیم نداره،،شیمی مث ریاضیات یسری پایه درسی داری مث فرمول نویسی جدول تناوبی ،سعی کن اول اینارو خوب یاد بگیری از رو فیلمای آقاجانی ک تو سایتش گذاشته استفاده کن

----------


## darya.aram

آقاجانی نظام جدید رو از کجا میشه پیدا کرد؟

----------


## ha.hg

> محمد به نظرم بابایی 99 رو خیلی بهتر از 1400 ش درس میداد من فیملهاش رو تلگرم دیدم بابایی 1400 انگار سوزن زدی به بادکنک 
> برای کنکور 1400 بین بازرگان و بابایی و اقاجانی به نظر من آقاجانی بهتر داره درس میده مخصوصا اگه پایه شیمیت قوی باشه (اگه نظام قدیمی هستین فقط آقاجانی و دیگر هیچ) من هنگ کردم آقاجانی رو دیدم فکر کنم وارد رقابت شده با بابایی و بازرگان کتاب هم آی کیو شیمی رو پیشنهاد داد که خودش گویای کار هست چقدر میخواد قوی کار کنه البته تدریسش کامل و عالی هست و نکته هایی رو میگه پشم نمیمونه برای منیکه نظام قدیمی بودم واقعا کلاسش تازگی داشت با نکته بمباران میکنه 
> ابتدای هر جلسه هم چند تا تست استوکیومتری و اسید باز سنگین و تیپ میزنه از تستهای کنکور سالهای قبل و همه نکاتش رو میگه بعد میره سراغ تدریس مبحث جدید تست چرت و پرت هم حل نمیکنه الکی بگه من اینم به جاش تست کنکور رو جوری حل میکنه که کرک و پشمی نمیمونه برا آدم 
> من برای اولین بار دیدم ایشون یه تست استوکیومتری رو از 3 روش حل کنه ندیده بودم تا به حال  اونم روشی کاملا علمی و منطقی نه فرمولایته (تست رو با ظرفیت ترکیبها حل کرد)نظام قدیمی ها بدون شک برای دبیر برن سراغ آقاجانی نظام جیدید ها هم وقتشون رو هدر ندن یکم پایه رو قوی کنن (جدول تناوبی و فرمول نویسی) برن سمت اقاجانی پشیمون نمیشید


کانالی هست که فیلم شیمی پارسال رو کامل گذاشته باشه؟

----------


## darya.aram

آقا جانی شیمی نظام جدید رو کجا میشه پیدا کرد؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> آقا جانی شیمی نظام جدید رو کجا میشه پیدا کرد؟


تاملند دوره سالانه دارن 
خودشون هم سایت دارن بیمه نامه منشتر میکنن




> همش که حذف شده من فلن شیمی یک و سه فصل اولشونو خوندم سر شیمی یک هی منتظر بودم بپرسه ml ms و جهت گیری فضاییشون چجوریه یا تو اسید باز میگفتم یه چیزایی کمه چرا نیست مثه همون باز مزدوج و کدوم امفوتره کدوم نیست .. چجوری این شیمی رو تونستن تو کنکور سخت بدن ممکنه تنها سختیش همون وقتگیریش باشه که البته معضل بزرگیه .. از تو درسا فلن فقط زیست بنظرم بگستردگی قبل مونده درسته فصلای زیادی حذف شدن ولی بنظرم باقیمونده ها خیلی عمیق تر شده . فیزیک میخواستم برم خازن بخونم نگاش کردم ببینم چن صفحه‌س دیدم همش حذف یه دوتا مقایسه ساده مونده بود ادم نمیدونه خوشحال باشه با این وضع یا نه چون اسون شدن مطالب ینی مجبورن سوالارو محاسباتی تر کنن یا اگرم اسون باشه خب درصد میانگین میره بالا


شیمی نظام جدید ضعف بزرگی در تفهیم مباحث داره و اصلا به پیش نیاز ها توجه نشده و مباحث رندم چیده شدن این باعث میشه سوالات و حتی مسائل کمی رنگ مفهومی به خودشون بگیرن دانش اموز کپ کنه و نتونه جواب بده . دلیل اصلی سختی شیمی هر ساله اینه ، طرح سوالات روند صعودی سختی دارن ولی کتب شیمی دبیرستان روند نزولی و حذفیات .

----------


## _Joseph_

> تاملند دوره سالانه دارن 
> خودشون هم سایت دارن بیمه نامه منشتر میکنن
> 
> 
> 
> شیمی نظام جدید ضعف بزرگی در تفهیم مباحث داره و اصلا به پیش نیاز ها توجه نشده و مباحث رندم چیده شدن این باعث میشه سوالات و حتی مسائل کمی رنگ مفهومی به خودشون بگیرن دانش اموز کپ کنه و نتونه جواب بده . دلیل اصلی سختی شیمی هر ساله اینه ، طرح سوالات روند صعودی سختی دارن ولی کتب شیمی دبیرستان روند نزولی و حذفیات .


یه پیشنهادمیکنم 
مباحث رو بر اساس چینش نظام قدذیم بخونید
جدول تناوبی و آرایش الکترونی و فرمول نویسی و الکترونگاتیوی و انواع پیوند و ساختار های لویس و شیمی آلی=زنجیره اول
معادله نویسی واکنش و موازنه و استوکیومتری واکنش و ترمودینامیک و آنتروپی و آنتالپی و قانون هس و محلول ها و غلظت و صابون و پاک کننده ها و سوسپانسیونها و ...(زنجیره دوم)
سینتیک شیمیایی و تعادل شیمیایی و اسید باز و الکتروشیمی (زنجیره اخر)
جالب است بدانید در کتاب های نظام جدید تعادل بعد از اسید باز مطرح شده  :Yahoo (23): LOL

عربی هم قاتی پاتی شده عربی رو هم درس به درس نخوانید مبحثی بخوانید فعل و اسم و حرف رو ببندید بعد خواستید درس به درس بخوانید

----------


## _Joseph_

> کانالی هست که فیلم شیمی پارسال رو کامل گذاشته باشه؟


تو تلگرم سرچ کنید واژه های کنکور و دی وی دی رو هزاران کانال میاد 0نگلیسی سرچ کنید

----------


## darya.aram

منظورتون اینه اینارو از قدیم بخونیم؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> منظورتون اینه اینارو از قدیم بخونیم؟


اگه بتونید شیمی دوم دبیرستان و فصل ول شیمی سوم دبیرستان نظام قدیم رو در عرض 15 روز کامل بخونید نور علا نور میشه بعدش میتونید ز هر شیمی که خواستید استارت بزنید نظام جدید رو از دهم خواستید میتونید بخونید از دواتزدهم هم میتونید بیس شیمی هستن شیمی دوم دبیرستان و سوم دبیرستان البته فقط مفاهیمش رو بلد باشید کفیه نیازی نیست واو به واو تست بزنید و حفظ بشید

----------


## darya.aram

> اگه بتونید شیمی دوم دبیرستان و فصل ول شیمی سوم دبیرستان نظام قدیم رو در عرض 15 روز کامل بخونید نور علا نور میشه بعدش میتونید ز هر شیمی که خواستید استارت بزنید نظام جدید رو از دهم خواستید میتونید بخونید از دواتزدهم هم میتونید بیس شیمی هستن شیمی دوم دبیرستان و سوم دبیرستان البته فقط مفاهیمش رو بلد باشید کفیه نیازی نیست واو به واو تست بزنید و حفظ بشید


..........................................
خیلی خیلی ممنون :Y (518): 
کتاب های درسیم که نکاتو اطرافش نوشته بودم دور انداختم
اما از رو فیل اینارو میخونم

----------


## _Joseph_

> ..........................................
> خیلی خیلی ممنون
> کتاب های درسیم که نکاتو اطرافش نوشته بودم دور انداختم
> اما از رو فیل اینارو میخونم


آره فیل عالیه بری این کار

----------


## Zaniar3444

> تاملند دوره سالانه دارن 
> خودشون هم سایت دارن بیمه نامه منشتر میکنن
> 
> 
> 
> شیمی نظام جدید ضعف بزرگی در تفهیم مباحث داره و اصلا به پیش نیاز ها توجه نشده و مباحث رندم چیده شدن این باعث میشه سوالات و حتی مسائل کمی رنگ مفهومی به خودشون بگیرن دانش اموز کپ کنه و نتونه جواب بده . دلیل اصلی سختی شیمی هر ساله اینه ، طرح سوالات روند صعودی سختی دارن ولی کتب شیمی دبیرستان روند نزولی و حذفیات .


شیمی نظام قدیمم همچی گل و بلبل نبود واقن. مخصوصا شیمی سال دوم یادمه از یه شیمی یک خیلی اسون اومدیم سال دوم واقن سطحش خیلی سختتر بود معلمم داغون واسه نوبت دومم اموزش بازرگان خوندم بزور ۱۶.۵ بردم :Yahoo (4): نمیشد با کتاب خوند . شیمی ۳ رو که کتابشو واسه نهایی خوندم اون خوب بود البته چون مفاهیم انچنانی نداشت مثل شیمی دو همش استوکیومتری و انتالپی بود. شیمی پیشم که سال کنکور بود کتاب نخوندم خبر ندارم چطور بود. ولی چیزی که تا الان  از شیمی نظام جدید خوندم خیلی سطحش از نظام قدیم پایینتره. واسه نظام قدیم مثلا ساختارای لوییس چندین نوع سوال میشد طرح کرد مثل پیوند داتیو قلمرو الکترونی زاویه قطبی بودن ناقطبی بودن پیوند هیبرید رزونانسی.. الان فقط همین تعداد الکترون پیوندی به ناپیوندی مونده  فقط این حفظیاتش رو مخه واقن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> شیمی نظام قدیمم همچی گل و بلبل نبود واقن. مخصوصا شیمی سال دوم یادمه از یه شیمی یک خیلی اسون اومدیم سال دوم واقن سطحش خیلی سختتر بود معلمم داغون واسه نوبت دومم اموزش بازرگان خوندم بزور ۱۶.۵ بردمنمیشد با کتاب خوند . شیمی ۳ رو که کتابشو واسه نهایی خوندم اون خوب بود البته چون مفاهیم انچنانی نداشت مثل شیمی دو همش استوکیومتری و انتالپی بود. شیمی پیشم که سال کنکور بود کتاب نخوندم خبر ندارم چطور بود. ولی چیزی که تا الان  از شیمی نظام جدید خوندم خیلی سطحش از نظام قدیم پایینتره. واسه نظام قدیم مثلا ساختارای لوییس چندین نوع سوال میشد طرح کرد مثل پیوند داتیو قلمرو الکترونی زاویه قطبی بودن ناقطبی بودن پیوند هیبرید رزونانسی.. الان فقط همین تعداد الکترون پیوندی به ناپیوندی مونده  فقط این حفظیاتش رو مخه واقن




جالب اینه که در مقدمه کتاب های نظام جدید نوشته دبیران عزیز در طی اموزش کاری کنین که به ایمان دانش اموز افزورده بشه ، منطقشون اینه که بیاد بگه معلم بچه ها ارزش سوختی متان از الکل بالاتره پس به همین خاطره میگن الکل نخورین و کشور ما منابع غنی متان داره . فتبارک الله احسن الخالقین

----------


## mohammad1381

> ولی یه چیزی ذهن منو  مشغول کرده دچجوری محمد بن زکریا راضی الکل رو بعد از پیغمبر کشف کرده ولی پیغمبر قبل از کشفش حرومش کرده


اینو بالغ بر چندین جا گفته شده،پیامبر کلمه ای در قرآن آورده که میگوید هر ماده ای که انسان را مست کند،حرام است(هیچ اشاره ای به الکل نشده!)(فکر کنم(دقیق یادم نمیاد)ولی تو قرآن که مسک آورده شده )
در ضمن یکی از افتخارات ما ایرانیا این بودش که اولین بار آبجو رو کشف کردیم(اونم حداقل 5000سال پیش) :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینو بالغ بر چندین جا گفته شده،پیامبر کلمه ای در قرآن آورده که میگوید هر ماده ای که انسان را مست کند،حرام است(هیچ اشاره ای به الکل نشده!)(فکر کنم(دقیق یادم نمیاد)ولی تو قرآن که مسک آورده شده )
> در ضمن یکی از افتخارات ما ایرانیا این بودش که اولین بار آبجو رو کشف کردیم(اونم حداقل 5000سال پیش)


 :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mohammad1381

> 


حاجی این حاصل چندین جلد کتاب خوندن (البته همششون برای زندگیم بی فایده بودن :Yahoo (23): ) هستش...

----------


## -Shirin-

> ولی یه چیزی ذهن منو  مشغول کرده دچجوری محمد بن زکریا راضی الکل رو بعد از پیغمبر کشف کرده ولی پیغمبر قبل از کشفش حرومش کرده


عه راس میگیا :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ولی یه چیزی ذهن منو  مشغول کرده دچجوری محمد بن زکریا راضی الکل رو بعد از پیغمبر کشف کرده ولی پیغمبر قبل از کشفش حرومش کرده





> اینو بالغ بر چندین جا گفته شده،پیامبر کلمه ای در قرآن آورده که میگوید هر ماده ای که انسان را مست کند،حرام است(هیچ اشاره ای به الکل نشده!)(فکر کنم(دقیق یادم نمیاد)ولی تو قرآن که مسک آورده شده )
> در ضمن یکی از افتخارات ما ایرانیا این بودش که اولین بار آبجو رو کشف کردیم(اونم حداقل 5000سال پیش)





فکر کنم رازی الکلی که خلوص مناسب کار های پزشکی و درمان رو داره رو کشف یا بهتر بگیم ابداع کرده . زمان حضرت مسیح هم شراب بوده و این رو میتونین از انجیل یوحنا ببینید یا هر انجیل دیگه ای . و ضمنا در تاریخ هرودوت میگوید که خشایار شاه قبل دستور کشتار 13 فروردین ماه در ایران شب توسط درباریان مست شده بوده . و یا در فرهنگ ژاپن و چین رسمی وجود داره که بزرگ قبیله یا فرمانروا ساکی یا شرابی در لیوان یک نفر پایین دست میریزه که نشانه فخر بخشیدن به طرفه . 


در تورات نوشته اند که هنگامی لوط نجات میابد توسط دخترانش مست میشود....

همچنین یه زمانی گفته میشود چینی های باستان برای درست کردن غذایی عسل و اب رو در خمره ای قاطی میکردن و بعد استفاده میکردن . گفته میشود اختمالا باقی مانده یا کهنه این عسل اب در شرایط مهیا شده ( کثیفی و دمای مناسب) تخمیر شده و شرابی با خلوص کم ایجاد شده 


( پ.ن: یه زمان هایی من میرفتم کتابخونه و عاشق کتاب های روم باستان و چین و جنگ جهانی دوم بودم و همچنین یه زمانی تو مود خوندن کتابای دینی دیگر ادیان بودم :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## salim7174

> ولی یه چیزی ذهن منو  مشغول کرده دچجوری محمد بن زکریا راضی الکل رو بعد از پیغمبر کشف کرده ولی پیغمبر قبل از کشفش حرومش کرده


اگه ذهنت رو میخوایی دوباره مشغول کنی اینم اضافه کن که تو قرآن گفته شده که کل فی فلک یعنی همه در مسیری در گردش اند که این رو گالیله کشفش میکنه
 یا تو قرآن گفته شده حتی گیاهان هم جنس های نر و ماده دارن ولی داشنمدان تازه کشفش کردن 
یا مراحل خلقت انسان در داخل رحم هم هست که زمان قدیم سونوگرافی هم نبوده
و خیلی چیز هایی که تو قرآن گفته شده و هنوز هم دارن کشف میشن

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه ذهنت رو میخوایی دوباره مشغول کنی اینم اضافه کن که تو قرآن گفته شده که کل فی فلک یعنی همه در مسیری در گردش اند که این رو گالیله کشفش میکنه
>  یا تو قرآن گفته شده حتی گیاهان هم جنس های نر و ماده دارن ولی داشنمدان تازه کشفش کردن 
> یا مراحل خلقت انسان در داخل رحم هم هست که زمان قدیم سونوگرافی هم نبوده
> و خیلی چیز هایی که تو قرآن گفته شده و هنوز هم دارن کشف میشن


هیییییییی حوصله زیادی ندارم ولی یه ذره حرف میزنم
مراحل خلقت انسان؟؟همون که استخونها رو گوشت میپوشونن؟؟؟تا جایی که میدونم متخصصین امبریولوژی کاملا این حرفهارو رد کردن 
گیاهان نر و ماده ؟؟ جالبه لدونی الآن خیلی از جانداران دارای هردو اندام نر و ماده هستن مثل اسب دریایی حلزون و کرم خاکی و یا حتی جاندارانی هستن که خودشون میتونن تغییر جنسیت بدهند مثل دلقک ماهی و حتی مرغ :Yahoo (105):  بله مرغ 
رشته تون تجربی باشه باید اینارو بدونید
درضمن دوست من در قرآن امده که همه چی میچرخه و گفته نشده چجوری و ... مثل اینه ببنی خورشید تکون میخوره با استدلال شهودی بگی ما داریم میچرخیم خوب این رو هر بنی بشری میتونه بگه و چیز شاخی نیست ولی گالیله کشف کرد که نخیر اینطوری نیست و خورشید ثابت است و زمین به دور خورشید میچرخد چون در ان زمان باور داشتن که خورشید به دور زمین میجرخد و زمین تخت هست ولی گالیله نظریه داد که (دقت کنید نظریه داد و اثبات نکرد)زمین تخت نیست و این زمین هست که به دور خورشید میچرخد که بعد ها این نظریه گالیله اثبات شد 
توصیه میکنم داستان سوفیسها و سقراط رو مطالعه کنید
در ضمن در آن زمان کلیسا گالیله را به خاطر این که عقایدش با عقاید ارسطو که کلیسا حامی ش بود در تضاد بود به تفتیش عقاید متهم کرد و گالیله رو مجبور کردند تا ادعایش را پس بگیرد و بگوید که مست بوده و چنین حرفی رو زده و توبه نامه تنظیم کند و در محضر کشیش و خدا توبه کند و گرنه اعدام خواهد شد بله خیلی جالب است خدا در یک دین گالیله را اعدام میکند ولی در دینی دیگر از سخنانش استفاده میکنند و نشان افتخاری میدهند واقعا که خیلی جالب است خیلیییی

در سال ۱۶۱۰ انتشار یافته‌های علمی وی در تأیید نظر کوپرنیک مبنی بر ثابت نبودن زمین و گردش آن به دور خورشید باعث شد تا وی از سوی کلیسا مورد بازجویی و تفتیش عقاید قرار گیرد. این نظریه با نظریات ارسطو‌ی  یونانی که کلیسا حامی‌اش بود همخوانی نداشت. کلیسا این مرد را در انتخاب  یکی از راه‌های سوختن در آتش یا امضای توبه نامه‌ای به این مضمون آزاد  گذاشت: در هفتادمین سال زندگی‌ام در مقابل  شما اربابان دین و دنیا به زانو درآمده‌ام و در حالی که کتاب مقدس را در  آغوش می‌فشارم اعلام می‌کنم که ادعایم مبنی بر چرخش زمین به گرد خورشید  ناشی از مستی بوده و سراسر اشتباه و دروغ است.[۴] او این توبه نامهٔ وهن آمیز را امضا کرد و شش سال بعد هم رسماً از  دانشگاه و تدریس علم نجوم اخراج شد و تا سال‌ها بعد مجبور بود مرتباً جهت  اعلام وفاداری خود به نظریهٔ مرکزیت زمین در کلیسا حضور یابد. 
گالیله سرانجام در هشتم ژانویه سال ۱۶۴۲ یعنی حدود ۹۹ سال پس از مرگ  کوپرنیک از دنیا رفت. در سال ۱۹۶۹، پس از فرود انسان بر سطح ماه پاپ ژان  پل دوم دستور به بررسی دوباره پرونده ارتداد گالیله را داد و در سال ۱۹۹۲  کلیسای کاتولیک اعلام کرد که گالیله را بخشیده‌است بدون اینکه عذر خواهی  کرده و اذعان کند که اشتباه کرده که یک دانشمند را مجبور به تأیید یک  نظریهٔ غلط و اشتباه کرده‌است و در تمام میلیون‌ها سال گذشته زمین و دیگر  سیارات به دور خورشید می‌چرخیده‌است و ما انسان‌ها چند هزار سال در اشتباه  بوده‌ایم

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> هیییییییی حوصله زیادی ندارم ولی یه ذره حرف میزنم
> مراحل خلقت انسان؟؟همون که استخونها رو گوشت میپوشونن؟؟؟تا جایی که میدونم متخصصین امبریولوژی کاملا این حرفهارو رد کردن 
> گیاهان نر و ماده ؟؟ جالبه لدونی الآن خیلی از جانداران دارای هردو اندام نر و ماده هستن مثل اسب دریایی حلزون و کرم خاکی و یا حتی جاندارانی هستن که خودشون میتونن تغییر جنسیت بدهند مثل دلقک ماهی و حتی مرغ بله مرغ 
> رشته تون تجربی باشه باید اینارو بدونید
> درضمن دوست من در قرآن امده که همه چی میچرخه و گفته نشده چجوری و ... مثل اینه ببنی خورشید تکون میخوره با استدلال شهودی بگی ما داریم میچرخیم خوب این رو هر بنی بشری میتونه بگه و چیز شاخی نیست ولی گالیله کشف کرد که نخیر اینطوری نیست و خورشید ثابت است و زمین به دور خورشید میچرخد چون در ان زمان باور داشتن که خورشید به دور زمین میجرخد و زمین تخت هست ولی گالیله نظریه داد که (دقت کنید نظریه داد و اثبات نکرد)زمین تخت نیست و این زمین هست که به دور خورشید میچرخد که بعد ها این نظریه گالیله اثبات شد 
> توصیه میکنم داستان سوفیسها و سقراط رو مطالعه کنید
> در ضمن در آن زمان کلیسا گالیله را به خاطر این که عقایدش با عقاید ارسطو که کلیسا حامی ش بود در تضاد بود به تفتیش عقاید متهم کرد و گالیله رو مجبور کردند تا ادعایش را پس بگیرد و بگوید که مست بوده و چنین حرفی رو زده و توبه نامه تنظیم کند و در محضر کشیش و خدا توبه کند و گرنه اعدام خواهد شد بله خیلی جالب است خدا در یک دین گالیله را اعدام میکند ولی در دینی دیگر از سخنانش استفاده میکنند و نشان افتخاری میدهند واقعا که خیلی جالب است خیلیییی
> 
> در سال ۱۶۱۰ انتشار یافته‌های علمی وی در تأیید نظر کوپرنیک مبنی بر ثابت نبودن زمین و گردش آن به دور خورشید باعث شد تا وی از سوی کلیسا مورد بازجویی و تفتیش عقاید قرار گیرد. این نظریه با نظریات ارسطو‌ی  یونانی که کلیسا حامی‌اش بود همخوانی نداشت. کلیسا این مرد را در انتخاب  یکی از راه‌های سوختن در آتش یا امضای توبه نامه‌ای به این مضمون آزاد  گذاشت: در هفتادمین سال زندگی‌ام در مقابل  شما اربابان دین و دنیا به زانو درآمده‌ام و در حالی که کتاب مقدس را در  آغوش می‌فشارم اعلام می‌کنم که ادعایم مبنی بر چرخش زمین به گرد خورشید  ناشی از مستی بوده و سراسر اشتباه و دروغ است.[۴] او این توبه نامهٔ وهن آمیز را امضا کرد و شش سال بعد هم رسماً از  دانشگاه و تدریس علم نجوم اخراج شد و تا سال‌ها بعد مجبور بود مرتباً جهت  اعلام وفاداری خود به نظریهٔ مرکزیت زمین در کلیسا حضور یابد. 
> گالیله سرانجام در هشتم ژانویه سال ۱۶۴۲ یعنی حدود ۹۹ سال پس از مرگ  کوپرنیک از دنیا رفت. در سال ۱۹۶۹، پس از فرود انسان بر سطح ماه پاپ ژان  پل دوم دستور به بررسی دوباره پرونده ارتداد گالیله را داد و در سال ۱۹۹۲  کلیسای کاتولیک اعلام کرد که گالیله را بخشیده‌است بدون اینکه عذر خواهی  کرده و اذعان کند که اشتباه کرده که یک دانشمند را مجبور به تأیید یک  نظریهٔ غلط و اشتباه کرده‌است و در تمام میلیون‌ها سال گذشته زمین و دیگر  سیارات به دور خورشید می‌چرخیده‌است و ما انسان‌ها چند هزار سال در اشتباه  بوده‌ایم


سلام دوست عزیز.اولا که در هیچ دینی از صحبت های گالیله استفاده نشده.چون تا اونجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم آخرین دین اسلام بوده که چندین قرن قبل از گالیله بود.
دوما شاید این دوستمون که بالاتر گفتن نتونستن منظورشون رو برسونن.ولی در واقع از لحاظ علمی هیچ چیزی نتونسته محتوای درونی قرآن رو نقض کنه، برای مثال چند سال پیش گیر دادن که چرا در مکالمه بین مورچه و حضرت سلیمان، مورچه از لفظ شکستن برای خودش استفاده میکنه(کلمه ای که در اعراب صرفا برای شیشه به کار میره). چند مدت بعد از اون کشف میشه بیشتر لایه بیرونی بدن مورچه از سیلیسه.(هر چند کسی که اعتقاد داره به اینجور مثالا نیاز نداره)
با تشکر

----------


## ha.hg

واقعا استارتر به چه امیدی این تاپیک رو زد؟

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ha.hg


واقعا استارتر به چه امیدی این تاپیک رو زد؟



همش تقصيرالکله
لعنت بر اتانول
*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> هیییییییی حوصله زیادی ندارم ولی یه ذره حرف میزنم
> مراحل خلقت انسان؟؟همون که استخونها رو گوشت میپوشونن؟؟؟تا جایی که میدونم متخصصین امبریولوژی کاملا این حرفهارو رد کردن 
> گیاهان نر و ماده ؟؟ جالبه لدونی الآن خیلی از جانداران دارای هردو اندام نر و ماده هستن مثل اسب دریایی حلزون و کرم خاکی و یا حتی جاندارانی هستن که خودشون میتونن تغییر جنسیت بدهند مثل دلقک ماهی و حتی مرغ بله مرغ 
> رشته تون تجربی باشه باید اینارو بدونید
> درضمن دوست من در قرآن امده که همه چی میچرخه و گفته نشده چجوری و ... مثل اینه ببنی خورشید تکون میخوره با استدلال شهودی بگی ما داریم میچرخیم خوب این رو هر بنی بشری میتونه بگه و چیز شاخی نیست ولی گالیله کشف کرد که نخیر اینطوری نیست و خورشید ثابت است و زمین به دور خورشید میچرخد چون در ان زمان باور داشتن که خورشید به دور زمین میجرخد و زمین تخت هست ولی گالیله نظریه داد که (دقت کنید نظریه داد و اثبات نکرد)زمین تخت نیست و این زمین هست که به دور خورشید میچرخد که بعد ها این نظریه گالیله اثبات شد 
> توصیه میکنم داستان سوفیسها و سقراط رو مطالعه کنید
> در ضمن در آن زمان کلیسا گالیله را به خاطر این که عقایدش با عقاید ارسطو که کلیسا حامی ش بود در تضاد بود به تفتیش عقاید متهم کرد و گالیله رو مجبور کردند تا ادعایش را پس بگیرد و بگوید که مست بوده و چنین حرفی رو زده و توبه نامه تنظیم کند و در محضر کشیش و خدا توبه کند و گرنه اعدام خواهد شد بله خیلی جالب است خدا در یک دین گالیله را اعدام میکند ولی در دینی دیگر از سخنانش استفاده میکنند و نشان افتخاری میدهند واقعا که خیلی جالب است خیلیییی
> 
> در سال ۱۶۱۰ انتشار یافته‌های علمی وی در تأیید نظر کوپرنیک مبنی بر ثابت نبودن زمین و گردش آن به دور خورشید باعث شد تا وی از سوی کلیسا مورد بازجویی و تفتیش عقاید قرار گیرد. این نظریه با نظریات ارسطو‌ی  یونانی که کلیسا حامی‌اش بود همخوانی نداشت. کلیسا این مرد را در انتخاب  یکی از راه‌های سوختن در آتش یا امضای توبه نامه‌ای به این مضمون آزاد  گذاشت:در هفتادمین سال زندگی‌ام در مقابل  شما اربابان دین و دنیا به زانو درآمده‌ام و در حالی که کتاب مقدس را در  آغوش می‌فشارم اعلام می‌کنم که ادعایم مبنی بر چرخش زمین به گرد خورشید  ناشی از مستی بوده و سراسر اشتباه و دروغ است.[۴] او این توبه نامهٔ وهن آمیز را امضا کرد و شش سال بعد هم رسماً از  دانشگاه و تدریس علم نجوم اخراج شد و تا سال‌ها بعد مجبور بود مرتباً جهت  اعلام وفاداری خود به نظریهٔ مرکزیت زمین در کلیسا حضور یابد. 
> گالیله سرانجام در هشتم ژانویه سال ۱۶۴۲ یعنی حدود ۹۹ سال پس از مرگ  کوپرنیک از دنیا رفت. در سال ۱۹۶۹، پس از فرود انسان بر سطح ماه پاپ ژان  پل دوم دستور به بررسی دوباره پرونده ارتداد گالیله را داد و در سال ۱۹۹۲  کلیسای کاتولیک اعلام کرد که گالیله را بخشیده‌است بدون اینکه عذر خواهی  کرده و اذعان کند که اشتباه کرده که یک دانشمند را مجبور به تأیید یک  نظریهٔ غلط و اشتباه کرده‌است و در تمام میلیون‌ها سال گذشته زمین و دیگر  سیارات به دور خورشید می‌چرخیده‌است و ما انسان‌ها چند هزار سال در اشتباه  بوده‌ایم




 یوسوف قران کتاب دینی هست کتاب دایره المعارف نجوم یا علم نیست . گاها یک مثال هایی زده شده که در هر دوره ای از قرائت کنندگان به این اعجاز تامل کنند! 
خداوند رو فکر کنم در قالب یک انسان میدونی ؟! 
و باید یکم اپ تو دیت هم باشی یوسوف جان متاسفانه خورشید که هیچ کهکشان و کل یونیورس در حال چرخش اند . انرژی سیاه یافته قرن اخیر هست  انرژی که همه چیز رو بر اساس منظم ترین حالت مدیریت میکند . کم کم جهان اول به این باور میرسه که خرافات قرن 18 و 19 مبنی بر اتفاقی بودن پیدایش انسان و یا هر چیزی که به دلیل عدم کشش مغز ریشه میگرفت بندازن دور و جدید فکر کنن !  از کل به جز

دید یک انسان در حال حاضر باید با دید یک انسان حتی 50 سال اخیر نسبت به خدا متفاوت و پویا باشد ! خداوند انقدر ضعیف و وابسته نیست تا با یک جمله گالیله از منی زاده شده دزدی کند ! از انسانی که به کثیف ترین حالت ایجاد میشود ! ولی ایا امثال گالیله ها و کوپرنیک ها بلدند از همین کثیفی چون منی  انسان بسازند؟ ایا قادراند که در محیط 4 میکرو متری سیناپسی طوری تنظیم کنند که انسان بر هر واکنشی  کنش مناسبی در اعصاب ایجاد کنند؟  به خودمان بیایم تا الان انسان نتونسته به خون یک شوینده مناسب پیدا کنه که از لباس کامل پاک شه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (31):  ( به نقل از 8 مایل )
ایا حتی انسان با اینقدر ادعا میتونه تنهایی غذای خودش رو از مواد معدنی خاک فراهم کنه؟ 

سطحی بر قضایا نگرش نداشته باشیم !  دانشمندان بیولوژی سلولی و مولکولی اقرار میکنند که سلول پیش از چیزی به نام اب و املاح و مواد الی هست ! اینا همه نشانه هایی هست که بیشتر فکر کنیم! جهان حاضر متاسفانه علیت رو فراموش کرده 
من یوتیوب خیلی میچرخم و شاید دلیل تقویت زبانم هم همین باشه ولی کسی رو میشناسم در یوتیوب به اسم موسی ! و چنل داره و نسیت به ویدو های ترند شده ریکشن نشون میده ! ایشون در ابتدا یکی از مدعیان ندانم گرایی بود .  ولی الان مسلمان شده . شما ویدو هاش رو نگاه کنی واقعا گریت میگیره که اسم ما فقط در ظاهر مسلمانه . به ویدیو تتلو ریکشن داد . و گفت که برام مهم نیست همانطور که برای خدا مهم نیست تا چی میگی ! من زمانی مشروب میخوردم و ناامید بودم . ولی الان مشروب نمیخورم چون الله گفته و صبح ساعت 7 هم باشه از تمامی دوستانم پرانرژی ترم .به تتلو میگفت که روزانه 5 وعده  خدام رو صدا  بزنی  از دیگران بی نیاز میشی و هرچی بخوای میتونی ازش بگیری . 
واقعا اشک من دراومد  که چنین انسانی تو غرب اینطور بوی خدایی بگیره و ولی من نه . و برای من مسلمان زاده جد اندر جد پیشنهاد کنه نماز بخونم!

----------


## _Joseph_

> .ولی در واقع از لحاظ علمی هیچ چیزی نتونسته محتوای درونی قرآن رو نقض کنه



سلام 
باشه ما از خاک آفریده شده ایم  :Yahoo (65): 
درمورد مورچه ویدیوی یزیر رو ببینید
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haWROkCfKIo

----------


## rz1

*سکوت.........*

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان دعوا سر چیه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستان دعوا سر چیه؟


دعوا نداریم ما

----------


## mohammad1381

> دعوا نداریم ما


موضوع بحث چیه مام یه شرکتی کنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> موضوع بحث چیه مام یه شرکتی کنیم


ز صفحه قبل بخون موضوع مشخص میشه چیز خاصی هم نیست

----------


## mohammad1381

عاو،شما ویدویو های من زئوس هستم رو دیدید؟

----------


## mohammad1381

در مورد من زئوس هستم،من هم چندتایی شون رو دیدم و جنجالی ترینش این بودش که آیا در زمان جنگ اعراب با ایران امامان نیز حضور داشتند یا نه؟
این تنها موردی از ویدیوهاش بودش که با سند و مدرک هایی آورده(کاری به درست و یا غلط بودن این موضوع ندارم)،ولی خودم به شخصه کتاب تاریخ طبری رو خوندم یه چیز نوشته،دو قرن سکوت رو خوندم یه چیز دیگه،کتاب تاریخ ده هزار سال هم یه چیز دیگه(کاملا این چهار تا،من زئوس هستم و تاریخ طبری و دو قرن سکوت و تاریخ ده هزار ساله ایران با هم در تضاد بودند...
در کل هر کسی باید خودش مفهوم رو بگیره(البته زمان تاریخو مشخص میکنه...)

----------


## AAT2020

> ز صفحه قبل بخون موضوع مشخص میشه چیز خاصی هم نیست


مگه قران کتاب فیزیکه بیاد همه چیز رو اثبات کنه؟ الات توی دبستان کلاس اول مگه جمع و تفریق برات اثبات کردن؟ نه چون هنوز اون موقع ذهنت نمی کشید
کتاب دینی بر خلاف کتاب فیزیک برای همه ی مردمه با هر سطحی و هر شغلی، این نکات علمی کوچیک واسه اثبات الهی بودنش نه اینکه بخواد به تو فیزیک یاد بده، قران کتاب دینیه نه کتاب فیزیک

----------


## AAT2020

درمورد اثبات خدا هم دو نوع نگاه تجربی و عقلی داریم بستگی داره کدوم رو شما قبول داشته باشی

----------


## _Joseph_

> مگه قران کتاب فیزیکه بیاد همه چیز رو اثبات کنه؟ الات توی دبستان کلاس اول مگه جمع و تفریق برات اثبات کردن؟ نه چون هنوز اون موقع ذهنت نمی کشید
> کتاب دینی بر خلاف کتاب فیزیک برای همه ی مردمه با هر سطحی و هر شغلی، این نکات علمی کوچیک واسه اثبات الهی بودنش نه اینکه بخواد به تو فیزیک یاد بده، قران کتاب دینیه نه کتاب فیزیک


من هم نگفتم کتاب فیزیکه خود مسلمانان برای هر پدیده ای اصرار دارن قبلا در قرآن آمده و بعد اثبات شده و وقتی مورد حلاجی قرار میگیرند ین حرف رو میزنن که مگه قرآن کتاب فیزیکه و ... 
قرآن اگر این موارد علمی غلط رو هم اگر نمی آورد اینقدر در قسمتهای دیگرش باگ هست که بهش شک کرد 
بیشتر از این هم نمیخواهم بحث کنم چون در قرآن احکام خیلی زشتی برای اینجور بحثها آورده شده

----------


## _Joseph_

> درمورد اثبات خدا هم دو نوع نگاه تجربی و عقلی داریم بستگی داره کدوم رو شما قبول داشته باشی


اثبات خدا؟؟؟؟ یا استیون هاوکینگ 
لطفا با هر دو اثبات بفرمایید خدا رو بحث خیلی جذاب شد 
این رو هم بگویم هر اثباتی برای خدا ز نظر فلسفی نقض خداست

----------


## AAT2020

> من هم نگفتم کتاب فیزیکه خود مسلمانان برای هر پدیده ای اصرار دارن قبلا در قرآن آمده و بعد اثبات شده و وقتی مورد حلاجی قرار میگیرند ین حرف رو میزنن که مگه قرآن کتاب فیزیکه و ... 
> قرآن اگر این موارد علمی غلط رو هم اگر نمی آورد اینقدر در قسمتهای دیگرش باگ هست که بهش شک کرد 
> بیشتر از این هم نمیخواهم بحث کنم چون در قرآن احکام خیلی زشتی برای اینجور بحثها آورده شده


چند تا باگ باذکر مثال لطفا

----------


## _Joseph_

> در مورد من زئوس هستم،من هم چندتایی شون رو دیدم و جنجالی ترینش این بودش که آیا در زمان جنگ اعراب با ایران امامان نیز حضور داشتند یا نه؟
> این تنها موردی از ویدیوهاش بودش که با سند و مدرک هایی آورده(کاری به درست و یا غلط بودن این موضوع ندارم)،ولی خودم به شخصه کتاب تاریخ طبری رو خوندم یه چیز نوشته،دو قرن سکوت رو خوندم یه چیز دیگه،کتاب تاریخ ده هزار سال هم یه چیز دیگه(کاملا این چهار تا،من زئوس هستم و تاریخ طبری و دو قرن سکوت و تاریخ ده هزار ساله ایران با هم در تضاد بودند...
> در کل هر کسی باید خودش مفهوم رو بگیره(البته زمان تاریخو مشخص میکنه...)


دوست من این کتابهایی که گفتید 13 جلد کتاب میشه روی هم که حدود 10 جلدش اصلا برای من و شما قبل فهم نیست و در سطح دکترا هستن بخوانید هم چیزی رو متوجه نمیشید

----------


## AAT2020

> اثبات خدا؟؟؟؟ یا استیون هاوکینگ 
> لطفا با هر دو اثبات بفرمایید خدا رو بحث خیلی جذاب شد 
> این رو هم بگویم هر اثباتی برای خدا ز نظر فلسفی نقض خداست


اصولا فیزیکدان ها یه خورده برههانشون واسه نبود خدا غیر منصفانست
در مورد فلسفه هم کدوم فلسفه؟ فلسفه شرق یا غرب؟
تو فلسفه غرب که خیل وقته عقل گرایی رو گذاشتن کنار و به تجربه گرایی روی اوردن
تو فلسفه شرق که به برهان صدقین بو علی اثبات کرده گفته وجود خدا ضروریه
تو فلسفه غرب که کلا عقلی گرایی رفته کنار بادید حتما بیننش البته  یه عدشون از روی نظم افرینش می گن جتما خدایی هست

----------


## AmirXD

یه سوالی هم من دارم 
چطور ما هم از نسل میمون( یه چیزی تو همین مایه ها) هستیم هم اون قضیه خلقت آدم تو دین؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> چند تا باگ باذکر مثال لطفا


آفرینش انسان از خاک
نظریه بیگ بنگ 
زنان و ارزش آنها
مجازات اسلامی
نظرات پیرامون تفاوت جنس زن و مرد و ............ اوف تا دلت بخواد هست بهشت و جهنم و حوری و خدوند و مهربانی و خشم خدا و ...کافیه به جای بحث فالش قرۀان رو باز کنی بخونی بعد ایمان بیاوری و نخوانده و فکر نکرده ایمان نیاوری
و اینکه باور مسلمانان که اعراب آنزمان جاهل بودند و اسلام این جهالت را راند و ... و اینکه اعراب دخترانشان را زنده به گور میکردند اینها همه غلط هستن تنها یک قبیله کوچک در عربستان به نام بنی تمیم دخترانش رو زنده به گور میکردند ولی الان میگن اعراب جهل و ... بودند و اسلام این جهل رو از بین برد و .و...

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه سوالی هم من دارم 
> چطور ما هم از نسل میمون( یه چیزی تو همین مایه ها) هستیم هم اون قضیه خلقت آدم تو دین؟


خوب بود Nice
علتش اینه که مسلمانان نمیتونن علم رو رد کنن و از طرفی هم نمیتونن باگهای سیستم خودشونو رد کنن در حال پیدا کردن بگ در سیستم علم هستن مثل همون نظریه که میگه اون دمک در نظریه داروین چجوری چرخش کرد :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1381

> دوست من این کتابهایی که گفتید 13 جلد کتاب میشه روی هم که حدود 10 جلدش اصلا برای من و شما قبل فهم نیست و در سطح دکترا هستن بخوانید هم چیزی رو متوجه نمیشید


یادمه پنج سالم داشت میشد منو با یکی دیگه از آشناهام(البته خانوم)با هم تولد گرفتند،بعد به اونی که خانوم بودش دوچرخه و به من مادرم دایره المعارف کودکان رو داد :Yahoo (21): ،بخاطر همین من از بچگی کتاب خون دراومدم ولی راستش رو بگم نصف طبری رو خوندم ولی باقی رو کامل...

----------


## AAT2020

داداش تو اول به چیزی که باور داری رو بگو تا من بتونم درست بحث کنم
اون مواردی که گفتی، می گی انسان از خاک نیست؟ چون دانشمندا گفتن؟ تو علم تجربی هی چیز قطعیت نداره شاید دو سال دیگه بگن انسان از خاکه
ارزش زن و مجازات اسلامی هم نمی تونی بگی غلطه چون غلطی و درستی رو باید اول تعریف کرد اگه بخوایم تجربی بررسیشون کنیم که تو علم تجربی غلط و درست وجود نداره

----------


## AAT2020

> خوب بود Nice
> علتش اینه که مسلمانان نمیتونن علم رو رد کنن و از طرفی هم نمیتونن باگهای سیستم خودشونو رد کنن در حال پیدا کردن بگ در سیستم علم هستن مثل همون نظریه که میگه اون دمک در نظریه داروین چجوری چرخش کرد


از لحاظ اسلامی نظریه داروین رده

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش تو اول به چیزی که باور داری رو بگو تا من بتونم درست بحث کنم
> اون مواردی که گفتی، می گی انسان از خاک نیست؟ چون دانشمندا گفتن؟ تو علم تجربی هی چیز قطعیت نداره شاید دو سال دیگه بگن انسان از خاکه
> ارزش زن و مجازات اسلامی هم نمی تونی بگی غلطه چون غلطی و درستی رو باید اول تعریف کرد اگه بخوایم تجربی بررسیشون کنیم که تو علم تجربی غلط و درست وجود نداره


شما همونطوری که گفتید  خدا رو اثبات کنید من دیگه حرف نمیزنم

----------


## _Joseph_

> از لحاظ اسلامی نظریه داروین رده


از نظر داروین هم اسلام و هر دین دیگری و خدا رده  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## AAT2020

نگفتی چی رو قبول داری؟ چون هرکی یه جوری متقاعد میشه

----------


## AAT2020

> از نظر داروین هم اسلام و هر دین دیگری و خدا رده


در جواب دسوتمون بود که گفت چطوری هم از خاکیم هم از نسل میمون گفتم

----------


## mohammad1381

ببینید اینکه هستی چگونه به وجود اومده باید گفت هر کسی خودش تصمیم میگیره و نباید بحثی کرد

----------


## _Joseph_

> یادمه پنج سالم داشت میشد منو با یکی دیگه از آشناهام(البته خانوم)با هم تولد گرفتند،بعد به اونی که خانوم بودش دوچرخه و به من مادرم دایره المعارف کودکان رو داد،بخاطر همین من از بچگی کتاب خون دراومدم ولی راستش رو بگم نصف طبری رو خوندم ولی باقی رو کامل...


چه خوب 
اگر کتاب خون هستید کمدی الهی رو حتما بخونید

----------


## _Joseph_

> نگفتی چی رو قبول داری؟ چون هرکی یه جوری متقاعد میشه


از نظر شما باید چه چیزی رو قبول داشته باشم؟؟

----------


## AAT2020

> ببینید اینکه هستی چگونه به وجود اومده باید گفت هر کسی خودش تصمیم میگیره و نباید بحثی کرد


مگه رنگ مورد علاقست هر کی خودش تصمیم می گیره؟ در مواقعی که غلط و درست وجود داره چند تا نظر پذیرفتنی نیست

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=josef76;1674250]چه خوب 
اگر کتاب خون هستید کمدی الهی رو حتما بخونید[/QUOTE
ژوزف جان یه سوال،به نظر شما هیدروژن چجوری به وجود اومدش؟(فقط میخوام دلیلش رو بدونم)

----------


## AAT2020

چرا از من می پرسی؟

----------


## AAT2020

[QUOTE=mohammad1381;1674253]


> چه خوب 
> اگر کتاب خون هستید کمدی الهی رو حتما بخونید[/QUOTE
> ژوزف جان یه سوال،به نظر شما هیدروژن چجوری به وجود اومدش؟(فقط میخوام دلیلش رو بدونم)


واکنش های هسته ای زیر اتمی فکر کنم

----------


## mohammad1381

> مگه رنگ مورد علاقست هر کی خودش تصمیم می گیره؟ در مواقعی که غلط و درست وجود داره چند تا نظر پذیرفتنی نیست


خود امام حسین میگه یا مومن باش یا آزاده،خب این وسط هر کسی نظر خودش رو داره یه ضرب المثلی که میگه عیسی به دین خود موسی هم دین خودش...

----------


## mohammad1381

[quote=aat2020;1674258]


> واکنش های هسته ای زیر اتمی فکر کنم


خب حالا سوال دیگه،زیر اتم ها از کجا اومدند؟

----------


## AAT2020

امام حسین گفته اگر دین نداری لا اقل آزاده باش نگفته هرکدوم بهتر خوشت اومد باش

----------


## _Joseph_

[QUOTE=mohammad1381;1674253]


> چه خوب 
> اگر کتاب خون هستید کمدی الهی رو حتما بخونید[/QUOTE
> ژوزف جان یه سوال،به نظر شما هیدروژن چجوری به وجود اومدش؟(فقط میخوام دلیلش رو بدونم)


در طبیعت هیدروژن وجود نداره و ایزوتوپهاش و ترکیبت هیدروژن موجوده 
گه میخوای به خدا ربط بدی این کار رو نکن که غصبی میشم

----------


## mohammad1381

> امام حسین گفته اگر دین نداری لا اقل آزاده باش نگفته هرکدوم بهتر خوشت اومد باش


نه کلی گفتم...

----------


## mohammad1381

اول یه کسی جواب منو بده،زیر اتم ها چجوری به وجود اومدند؟اگر نظریه داروین درسته،پس دانیاسور هارو کی به وجود آورده،پس کی کهکشان رو به وجو آورده،اصلا همه این ها به کنار،چه کسی زیر اتم ها و ریز تر از اونا رو به وجود آورده؟!

----------


## AAT2020

اینا همه بر می گرده به ما جرای بیگ بنگ
از اونجایی که بیگ بنگ شروع عالمه از نظر فیزیک دان ها در مورد قبلش بحثی نمیشه

----------


## mohammad1381

> اینا همه بر می گرده به ما جرای بیگ بنگ
> از اونجایی که بیگ بنگ شروع عالمه از نظر فیزیک دان ها در مورد قبلش بحثی نمیشه


تمام بحث ما در مورد قبل بیگ بنگه،اینجوری میشه ثابت کرد که خدا هست یا نه!

----------


## AAT2020

منظورم از قبول داشتن اینه که چه چیزی چه نظریه ای چه سیتمی رو قبول داری مثلا یه مسیحی رو نمی شه با قران متقاعد کرد باید به روش خودش
یه لیبرال رو نمیشه با انجیل متقاعد کرد

----------


## mohammad1381

من که میگم بیگ بنگ رو خدا به وجود آورده،حالا هر کسی خدارو قبول نداره بهم بگه چجوری به وجود اومده؟

----------


## AAT2020

> تمام بحث ما در مورد قبل بیگ بنگه،اینجوری میشه ثابت کرد که خدا هست یا نه!


تجربه گرا ها می گن فعلا نمی تونیم شاید با پیشرف ت علم بتونیم اون رو هم توضیح بدیم

----------


## _Joseph_

> اول یه کسی جواب منو بده،زیر اتم ها چجوری به وجود اومدند؟اگر نظریه داروین درسته،پس دانیاسور هارو کی به وجود آورده،پس کی کهکشان رو به وجو آورده،اصلا همه این ها به کنار،چه کسی زیر اتم ها و ریز تر از اونا رو به وجود آورده؟!


دوست من نیازی نست کسی بشد و بوجود بیاورد اینها خود به خود بوجود امده ند و تحت شرایطی و هستن و نیازی به آفریننده ندارند
اگر نمیتونی باور کنی که چنین عملی با چنین بزرگی و نظمی خود به خودی باشد و خدا رو وسط میکشی پس باید به این سوال جواب بدهی که خدا چگونه به وجود امده ؟؟؟ اگر جوابت این هست که خدا موجوده و نیازی به وجود اوردنده ندارد هم سول و هم جواب رو خودت نقض کردی
چون اگر یه چیزی میتواند وجود داشته باشد{مثل خدا و نیاز به سازنده نداشته باشد } پس جهان و اتم و ... هم میتواد وجود داشته باشه بدون اینکه نیاز به سازنده داشته باشد 
شم نمیتوانی برای همه چیز سرچشمه در نظر بگیری ولی خود اون سرچشمه رو استثنا قرار بدی
سریال After Life  رو ببینید

----------


## mohammad1381

> دوست من نیازی نست کسی بشد و بوجود بیاورد اینها خود به خود بوجود امده ند و تحت شرایطی و هستن و نیازی به آفریننده ندارند
> اگر نمیتونی باور کنی که چنین عملی با چنین بزرگی و نظمی خود به خودی باشد و خدا رو وسط میکشی پس باید به این سوال جواب بدهی که خدا چگونه به وجود امده ؟؟؟ اگر جوابت این هست که خدا موجوده و نیازی به وجود اوردنده ندارد هم سول و هم جواب رو خودت نقض کردی
> چون اگر یه چیزی میتواند وجود داشته باشد{مثل خدا و نیاز به سازنده نداشته باشد } پس جهان و اتم و ... هم میتواد وجود داشته باشه بدون اینکه نیاز به سازنده داشته باشد 
> شم نمیتوانی برای همه چیز سرچشمه در نظر بگیری ولی خود اون سرچشمه رو استثنا قرار بدی


خب،مهبانگ چجوری ایجاد شدش؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> خب،مهبانگ چجوری ایجاد شدش؟


خود به خود

----------


## mohammad1381

> خود به خود


خب قبول،اگه اینطوره دقیقا همینو رو داروین گفتش ولی چرا کسی قبولش نکرد،شما الان یه صندلی میسازید یا صندلی خود به خود درست میشه؟
پس اگه اینجوریه شرکت ها همه خود به خود کار میکنند،100سال دیگه هم معلوم میشه این انسان ها نبودند که اونا رو درست کردند :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

> خب قبول،اگه اینطوره دقیقا همینو رو داروین گفتش ولی چرا کسی قبولش نکرد،شما الان یه صندلی میسازید یا صندلی خود به خود درست میشه؟
> پس اگه اینجوریه شرکت ها همه خود به خود کار میکنند،100سال دیگه هم معلوم میشه این انسان ها نبودند که اونا رو درست کردند


نخیر دوست من شرکت ها و انسانها در اختیار هستن

----------


## mohammad1381

> نخیر دوست من شرکت ها و انسانها در اختیار هستن


من میگم نیستند،شما باید به من ثابت کنید که هستند،این دقیقا کاریه که داروین کردش...
شما باید به من ثابت کنید شرکتارو انسان ها ساختند...

----------


## AAT2020

خدا ازلیه یعنی به وجو نیومده، از اول بوده، چون مصداقش نیست سخته توضیح دادن
به قول بچه های انسانی واجب الوجوده علت خودش خودشه
ولی اگر ما مهبانگ رو خود به خودی در نشر بگیریم، وجود نظم رو هم خود به خودی باید در نظر بگیرم کلا باید خلی چیزا رو تصادفی در نظر بگیریم نه فقط یه چیز رو
تازه ما نمی گیم خدا وجود اومده به وجو نیومده بلکه ازلیه

----------


## _Joseph_

> من میگم نیستند،شما باید به من ثابت کنید که هستند،این دقیقا کاریه که داروین کردش...
> شما باید به من ثابت کنید شرکتارو انسان ها ساختند...


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad1381

> 


نه دیگه،این نشد که...
من میگم شرکتارو رو فرازمینی ها درست میکنند،شما باید مثل داروین به من ثابت کنید من اشتباه میکنم تا من هم قبول کنم خدایی وجود نداره...

----------


## darya.aram

> واقعا استارتر به چه امیدی این تاپیک رو زد؟


...........................................
اینجانب با دهنی  باز درحال خواندن مطالبم :Yahoo (77): 
​

----------


## _Joseph_

> خدا ازلیه یعنی به وجو نیومده، از اول بوده، چون مصداقش نیست سخته توضیح دادن
> به قول بچه های انسانی واجب الوجوده علت خودش خودشه
> ولی اگر ما مهبانگ رو خود به خودی در نشر بگیریم، وجود نظم رو هم خود به خودی باید در نظر بگیرم کلا باید خلی چیزا رو تصادفی در نظر بگیریم نه فقط یه چیز رو
> تازه ما نمی گیم خدا وجود اومده به وجو نیومده بلکه ازلیه


خدا بوجد نیومده و ازلیه یک پاسخ سطحی به یک معادله پیچیده ست و کل  معادلات رو بر هم میزنه نه تنها چیزی رو حذف نمیکنه بلکه خیلی چیزهای دیگه رو هم اضافه میکنه و معادله رو پیچده تر

----------


## mohammad1381

> ...........................................
> اینجانب با دهنی  باز درحال خواندن مطالبم
> ​


اگر این بحث در این سطح تموم نشه،مجبورم به کوانتوم و اصول متافیزیکی بکشیم،خودتون رو آماده کنید دوستان

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه دیگه،این نشد که...
> من میگم شرکتارو رو فرازمینی ها درست میکنند،شما باید مثل داروین به من ثابت کنید من اشتباه میکنم تا من هم قبول کنم خدایی وجود نداره...


الآن خودت دری تایپ میکنی؟؟؟ اگه خودتی پس در عالم اختیاری

----------


## mohammad1381

> الآن خودت دری تایپ میکنی؟؟؟ اگه خودتی پس در عالم اختیاری


من دارم چیزی رو تایپ میکنم که فرازمینی ها ساختند،پس خودم اختیار خودمو ندارم!

----------


## AAT2020

افلاطون می گه در فراسوی دنیا موجودی ست نه می اید و نه می رد، نه در چیزی فرو میرود ونه چیزی در اون فرو میرود، نه می زاید و نه از میان میرود او پیوسته ثابت است، نه دیدنی است نه از طریق حواس دریافتنی ست فقط با تفکر و تعقل می توان به دست یافت
فکر کنم بهتر از من موضوع رو توضیح میده

----------


## _Joseph_

> من دارم چیزی رو تایپ میکنم که فرازمینی ها ساختند،پس خودم اختیار خودمو ندارم!


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad1381

> 


داداش،داروین دقیقا با همین متدی که من حرف میزنم حرف میزدش،کتابشو بخونی متوجه میشی،یه دلایلی میاره که آدم پراش میریزه! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

> افلاطون می گه در فراسوی دنیا موجودی ست نه می اید و نه می رد، نه در چیزی فرو میرود ونه چیزی در اون فرو میرود، نه می زاید و نه از میان میرود او پیوسته ثابت است، نه دیدنی است نه از طریق حواس دریافتنی ست فقط با تفکر و تعقل می توان به دست یافت
> فکر کنم بهتر از من موضوع رو توضیح میده


این حرف اشتباه هست و جمله بندی تغییر یافته 
چرا؟؟؟ شما اگر تعریف موجود رو در جمله قرر بدهید جمله نقض میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش،داروین دقیقا با همین متدی که من حرف میزنم حرف میزدش،کتابشو بخونی متوجه میشی،یه دلایلی میاره که آدم پراش میریزه!



 :Yahoo (21): کتاب داروین رو هم خوندی؟!!!؟

----------


## AAT2020

از نظر افلاطور موجود دلالت بر هستی دارد نه اینه به وجو اومده اون جانوره که به وجود اومده

----------


## mohammad1381

> 


من الان هر چی بگم شما :Yahoo (21): می زارید که!پیشنهاد میکنم خودتون کتابش رو بخونین بعدش :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): میزارید توی ذهنتون!

----------


## darya.aram

> اگر این بحث در این سطح تموم نشه،مجبورم به کوانتوم و اصول متافیزیکی بکشیم،خودتون رو آماده کنید دوستان


................................................
هرکسی اعتقادی داره 
یک نفر با دلیل ویک نفر با دل پس بحث لازم نیست :Yahoo (105):

----------


## _Joseph_

> از نظر افلاطور موجود دلالت بر هستی دارد نه اینه به وجو اومده اون جانوره که به وجود اومده


دقیقا دقیقا الن حرف خودتونو نقض کردید پس هستی بوجو د نمی آید او همیشه هست و زاییده نمیشود و ... حالا خدا رو تو این جمله پیدا کند ببینیم خدا کجای بازیه

----------


## AAT2020

دوستان فعلا دو به یک هستیم، دوستانی که با داش جوزف موافقا شرکت کنن، واسشون سخته همزمان به دونفر پاسخ بدن

----------


## mohammad1381

> کتاب داروین رو هم خوندی؟!!!؟


از رو بیکاری وگرنه اینکارو نمیکردم...
در ضمن فیلم های من زئوس هستم رو دیدم از ازدواج امام حسین با دختر خسرو پرویز تا...،نصفشون بدون سند و مدرک بودش،طرف حمله یونانیون رو با یه نقاشی داره اثبات میکنه!

----------


## _Joseph_

> من الان هر چی بگم شمامی زارید که!پیشنهاد میکنم خودتون کتابش رو بخونین بعدشمیزارید توی ذهنتون!


اول کتابش در مورد چه چیزی نوشته؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> دوستان فعلا دو به یک هستیم، دوستانی که با داش جوزف موافقا شرکت کنن، واسشون سخته همزمان به دونفر پاسخ بدن


داداش مگه ماظره ریاست جمهوریه!
منم دیگه الانا وقت استراحتم تموم میشه بعدا با متافیزیک خدمتتون میرسم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## darya.aram

مگه جنگه که یار کشی میکنید؟ :Yahoo (31):

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستان فعلا دو به یک هستیم، دوستانی که با داش جوزف موافقا شرکت کنن، واسشون سخته همزمان به دونفر پاسخ بدن


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## AAT2020

دقیقا تنها یه هست در جهان وجود دارد که ان هم خداست ما بقیه به واسطه اون به وجود اومدیم
تمام موجودات غیر از علت و علل خود معلول اند، و هست بونشان از خودشان نیست به قول ملا صدرا در استدلال امکان فقرا  تمام جهان به غیر از علت و علل خود نیاز علت اند

----------


## katy perry

فقط یک چیزی واسم جالبه؛ اینکه ما انسانها خیلی راحت درباره خیلی چیزا با یقین صحبت میکنیم!
چه کسی علم را در برابر دین قرار داد؟ جز انسان که متعادل نیست و فقط به اندیشه خود متکی است و آنرا حقیقت میداند! درحالی که علم بسیار اندک انسان حاصل نظامندی است که در آن قرار گرفته، و این نظام از جانب همان قدرتی است که همان دین ( راهنمایی و چراغ راه و دلسوزی او) را فرو آورده..جالب است انسان گویی با خودش درگیری دارد!! حاصل و نتیجه کار چه کسی را در برابر حرف و حدیث و تفکر چه کسی میگذاری؟! مگر این هستی را انسان به وجود آورده که از کشف اسرار بی نهایت آن اینگونه سرمستانه می تازد؟ :Yahoo (1):  اگر تو ازین اقیانوس ذره ای کشف کرده ای و مست شدی، چه اختراع خاصی برای آنکه اینها را بوجود آورده است داری؟ از قدرت فردی در برابر خود او استفاده میکنی؟ جالب است!
همه آنچه یاد گرفته ایم و دیده ایم و می بینیم همه حاصل آنچه در این سیاره می بینیم است، ولی چه زود یادمان میرود این سیاره بسیار بیشتر آر آنچه می دانیم، چیزهایی دارد که نمی دانیم! ظرف وجود ما کوچک است که تا ذره ای از دنیای دورمان میفهمیم فکر میکنیم به اسرار کل هستی احاطه یافته ایم اما به قول شاعر: آنان که محیط فضل و آداب شوند در جمع کمال شمع اصحاب شوند /ره زین شب تاریک نبردند برون گفتند فسانه ای و در خواب شدند
اینهایی که ما می گویم گمان و زعم است! و چه بسیار فرق است بین گمان و حقیقت!
همه ی دانسته های ما امانتی است! چه اگر از بدو تولد همه انسانها شش انگشته بودند معیار زیبایی پنج انگشت نبود( مثل حال) همه مخلوقات ما از نمونه های طبیعت الهام گرفته شده ولی چه ادعای کذبی داریم! ما حتی نمیتوانیم بفهمیم چطور میشود که یک بدن! یک جنین در بدن یک انسان دیگر صاحب روح میشود، انقدر به علم! ( که موهبتی است از جانب آنکه علم میداند) خود مینازیم( که تماما عاریتی است!) که نشانه ها و دلسوزیها را( دین که گنجینه معرفتی از جانب همان آفریننده علم است) ندید میگیریم؟
اگر از دید کاملا مادی به جهان نگاه کنیم خیلی از علوم دیگر باطل میشود! جالب است علم که بزرگترین سلاح ما برای مقاومت در برابر یکپارچه بودن و صاحب داشتن هستی است هم، همدیگر را نقض می کنند! علوم ماورایی؛ عرفان، تاثیر روان بر جسم..اینها را که نمیشود با علم مادی توجیه کرد! همه ذرات عالم، جاندار و بیجان، مخفی و پنهان بهم پیوسته اند، ما در منیت خود درمانده ایم..
همه سخن من این است اگر ادعایی هست اگر چیزی از خودمان داریم بیاوریم!: )
در باب قرآن و دیگر کتب پاک آسمانی: قرآن یک مجموعه آیین نامه رانندگی نیست که بخوانید، کتاب علوم نیست؛ کتاب فلسفه نیس، کتاب روانشناسی و رمان و سرگرمی هم نیست! سخنی است برای بهتر زندگی کردن، برای شیوه زندگی ، برای هدایت ، برای سعادت! من نوعی یک کتاب شیمی یازدهم را نمیفهمم! چند سال است سه کتاب زیست را میخوانم برای کنکور هنوز هربار میخوانم متوجه میشم چیزهایی بوده که اصلا نفهمیدم، دقت نکردم، بد فهمیدم! شما نخوانده، یکبار خوانده، یکبار بدون تفسیر خوانده، نتیجه گرفته اید و تمام؟ اگر سخنان این کتاب از طرف وجود هوشمند و هوشیاری است، حرف برای گفتن زیاد دارد، همه عمر اگر بخوانید چیز جدید یاد میگیرید( به خواندتان نگاه کنید برای چه میخوانید؟برای فهمیدن؟برای قضاوت کردن؟برای پیدا کردن تناقض و ایراد؟ اگر هرطور بخوانید جواب را همانگونه می یابید!: )  ) و بعد هرکس به تناسب سطح و حال خود از سخن بزرگان فیض میبرد! من نوعی و مولانا و بهترین اشخاص سر یک سفره بنشینیم و یک آورد داشته باشیم عجیب است! نوری عظیم تودرتوی هفت سطح است که هم مرا روشن میکند هم مولانا را، هم حضرات را..شما در چه سطحی هستید این مهم است! مولوی گفته است این ظاهر است و سطح دارد و سطح بطن دارد و بطن....
این علوم اگر دریا دریا جمع شوند حتی ذره ای از اسرا جهان را نخواهد توانست درک کرد، انسان فقط سرخوش است چون در یک بازی است که از کشف ناشناخته هایش لذت میبرد،کیفور شده و فکر نکرد آنکسی که این بازی را اختراع کرده و پازلها را اینطور چیده چه کسی بوده، وچه هدفی داشته؟ چون انسان تنها خودش را می بیند! و میخواهد که تنها خودش را ببیند!
من از دیده عقل صحبت میکنم، نه اینکه زمین چه چیزهایی به خودش دیده، آدمی که هست، درک میکند که نبوده، و یقین دارد که چند صباحی هست و پس از آن نمیداند چه خواهد بود! بهتر است از اینهمه نشانه، عقل و فکر استفاده کرد..باید یافت کسانی که بهترین راه را رفتند، الگوها متفاوت است! ولی بسیارند کسانی که می شناسیم با کتابهای تناقض یافته آسمانی! با کتاب مردی امی که می گویند به کذب ادعای رسالت کرده است! رفتند و رسیدند، زیبا زیستند و انسانهایی زیبا تربیت کردند! اینکه می گویند و شنیده ایم و ..را بریزید دور! یقین پیدا کن! اینکه به چیزی که یقین نیست مینازیم، بعد از هفتاد سال که مردیم و چیز تازه تری به بازار علم آمد به باور کردن یقینمان باز هم خواهیم نازید؟!
هرچیزی را از اصلش بگیرید! نه از آنان که متصوف به آنند! اگر میخواهید بدانید فردی به نام علی در کجا بود و چه کرد ؛ چه خوب است بعد از خواندن تمام کتابهای انکار و جنایتهای ایشان! :Yahoo (1):  یکبار هم کتابهای منسوب به ایشان را هم بخوانیم تا ایشان را از خودشان بشناسیم، نه از مردمی که صدق و نیت و هدف و صحتشان را نمیدانیم،افرادیکه در طول چند صد سال نگاشته اند و نگاشته اند و نگاشته اند...خیلی بحثها نیازمند اطلاعات جانبی است! خارج از حوصله است, اما اگر قرار است با یک حدیث جعلی منسوب تمام ارکان فکرت بهم بریزد قطعا آدم محققی نیستی!( چرا که باید بروی دنبالش تا ببینی چه شد و از کجا شد که حدیث جعل شد و شرایط قبل و پس آن دوران را مطالعه کنی! باید انقدر بی غرضانه تحقیق کنی تا حتی بفهمی کدام راوی از کدام راوی ارجح است!) اگر اینطور تحقیق کردی خوب است در غیراینصورت بنظر نمی آید آدم خیلی محقق و خردورز باشد! 
انسان مثل آب جویبار است هرلحظه در تغییر،هرلحظه درجریان، هیچ لحظه ای شبیه قبل نیست؛ اطلاعات امروز و یافته های شخصی ما از هستی تا سن 40-30 سالگیمان زمین تا آسمان فرق دارد، هرلحظه میفهمیم چقدددر نمیفهمیم! بهتر است اوایل راه نحقیق در گستره هستی با صدای پنهان فکر کنیم و با صدای بلند برای دانستن بپرسیم،اینطور بعد چند سال حرفهای پخته تری برای گفتن داریم..روزی وقتی کمی دنیا برایمان دگرگون شد؛ از اینهمه دویدن های مدام ساعتی استادیم, کمی به این مسیر طولانی فکر کردیم، با تمامی وجود احتمالا درک خواهیم کرد که هیچ جیز نمیدانیم...نه اینکه کم بدانیم, نه!! هیچ نمی دانیم :Yahoo (1): 
دوستان،زندگی را غنمیت بدانید و در دفاع از چیزهایی بکوشید که قابل دفاع کردن است، قدر این موهیت را بدانید, زندگی در این دایره هستی یک معما است؛ نمیشود حلش کرد,میتوان به شمه هایی ازآن دست یافت اما؛ اما نه به تنهایی...عقل این همه معما را نمیتواند در یک بازه صدساله( عمر انسان که توان همواره رو به کاستی است) حل کند، به درستی حل کند..به قول مولانا نیمی از زندگیت به پریشانی گذشت، نیمی دگر به پریشانی! دریاب راه را که نمانی در پریشانی و پشیمانی( البته جمله بندیش یکم پس و پیشه :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (4):   ) اینه که دوستای گل؛ خودتان را دریابید،چیزهای ارزشمندی داریم،حیفه قدرشون رو ندونست و شریفترشون عقل هست..
لطفا ریپلای نکنید روی سخنم با هیچکس نیست! برای جلب نمره و..هم ننوشتم! فقط نوشتم چون خودم را نسبت به دو کلمه در این بحث مدیون میدونم و دیدم خلاف مروت است که چیزی نگم، حتی اگر یک نفر کمی به فکر فرو رفت؛ حتی اگر یک نفر کمی بیشتر فکر کنه من از کار امروزم(نگاشتن متن) پشیمون نخواهم بود؛ همه حرفم اینه؛ به ما عقل دادند که فکر کنیم...پس فکر کنید...
در پناه حق( یا همان کسی که در خلوت ترین خلوتهایتان حاضر است، چه او را می شناسید، چه نمی شناسید، چه باورش دارید؛ چه نه؛ چه بخواهید و اراده کنید بشناسیدش چه نخواهید با او آشنا شوید..حتی اگر اسمهای مختلف بر رویش گذاشته اید-----روزی درخواهید یافت که تمام این مدت که او را ندیدید، نجستید، تماما تمام نگاهش فقط بر روی شما بوده است)
روز همگی بخیر :Y (697):

----------


## mohammad1381

> اول کتابش در مورد چه چیزی نوشته؟


یعنی واقعا انتظار دارین این سوالو جواب بدم،من کتاب خوندم درست،ولی اینکه یاد گرفته باشم یا اینکه حفظ کرده باشم اصلا،من خودم کتاب تاریخ ده هزار ساله رو خوندم ولی حتی نمیدونم آل زیار کیا بودند،من فقط کلیات رو گرفتم همین،وگرنه که الانا داشتم داخل هاروارد درس میخوندم که :Yahoo (21): (در ضمن کتابایی که میخوندم برای خود من نبودند وگرنه الان لای کتابو باز میکردم :Yahoo (20): 
 تنها چیزیم که یادمه روی جلد کتابش عکس خودش بود که سه تای عموی من طرف ریش داره

----------


## _Joseph_

> دقیقا تنها یه هست در جهان وجود دارد که ان هم خداست ما بقیه به واسطه اون به وجود اومدیم
> تمام موجودات غیر از علت و علل خود معلول اند، و هست بونشان از خودشان نیست به قول ملا صدرا در استدلال امکان فقرا  تمام جهان به غیر از علت و علل خود نیاز علت اند


کمدی الهی رو بخوانید

----------


## AAT2020

چی میگه؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> کمدی الهی رو بخوانید


حاجی الان سرچش کردم،این که کتاب ادبیات هستش!!!!

----------


## _Joseph_

> یعنی واقعا انتظار دارین این سوالو جواب بدم،من کتاب خوندم درست،ولی اینکه یاد گرفته باشم یا اینکه حفظ کرده باشم اصلا،من خودم کتاب تاریخ ده هزار ساله رو خوندم ولی حتی نمیدونم آل زیار کیا بودند،من فقط کلیات رو گرفتم همین،وگرنه که الانا داشتم داخل هاروارد درس میخوندم که(در ضمن کتابایی که میخوندم برای خود من نبودند وگرنه الان لای کتابو باز میکردم
>  تنها چیزیم که یادمه روی جلد کتابش عکس خودش بود که سه تای عموی من طرف ریش داره


پس چجوری به این محکمی از کتابش استدلال میاورید که انگار کتابش رو فهمیده اید خود زیست شناسان بزرگ دنیا در فهم گفته های داروین هنوز هم هنوزه در حل پژوهش هستن برتای فهمش هم پادکستهای پرفسور ریچارد داوکینز رو میتونید گوش بدید البته انگلیسیتون خوب باشه باید
درضمن اولش نوشته شده بسم الله رحمن رحیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1381

> پس چجوری به این محکمی از کتابش استدلال میاورید که انگار کتابش رو فهمیده اید خود زیست شناسان بزرگ دنیا در فهم گفته های داروین هنوز هم هنوزه در حل پژوهش هستن برتای فهمش هم پادکستهای پرفسور ریچارد داوکینز رو میتونید گوش بدید البته انگلیسیتون خوب باشه باید
> درضمن اولش نوشته شده بسم الله رحمن رحیم


فکر کنم من تو تست هوش رد شم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> حاجی الان سرچش کردم،این که کتاب ادبیات هستش!!!!


انتظار داشتی چی باشه؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> انتظار داشتی چی باشه؟


یعنی یه ساعته داریم سر یه کتاب شعر بحث میکنیم! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AAT2020

نگفتی چه دلیلی میاره؟ استدلالش چیه؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> نگفتی چه دلیلی میاره؟ استدلالش چیه؟


تنها چیزی که فهمیدم اینه که نه من منم،نه تو تویی،بلکه من توام و تو منی!(کتاب داروین)

----------


## _Joseph_

> چی میگه؟


سفر خیلی دانته به دوزخ و بهشت و دیدار با خداست که این سولت رو میپرسه ز خودش و جواب میده

----------


## _Joseph_

> یعنی یه ساعته داریم سر یه کتاب شعر بحث میکنیم!


شعر نیست

----------


## AAT2020

> سفر خیلی دانته به دوزخ و بهشت و دیدار با خداست که این سولت رو میپرسه ز خودش و جواب میده


سوالاش  چیه؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> شعر نیست


به نظر شما اگه این کتاب خدارو نقض میکرد،الان اجازه میدادند این کتاب ترجمه و بازنشر بشه؟(توی ایران)

----------


## rz1

*اغا همينجا استوپ کنيد 11 تير ساعت 2 بيايم ادامه بديمساعت دو ميگم تا قبلش ناهاري بخوريم ي نيم ساعتم بخوابيم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> به نظر شما اگه این کتاب خدارو نقض میکرد،الان اجازه میدادند این کتاب ترجمه و بازنشر بشه؟(توی ایران)


هیییییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییی

----------


## mohammad1381

> *اغا همينجا استوپ کنيد 11 تير ساعت 2 بيايم ادامه بديمساعت دو ميگم تا قبلش ناهاري بخوريم ي نيم ساعتم بخوابيم*


دو دقیقه دیگه ادامه پیدا کنه،حصیرو میگرم منو aat و ژوزف بریم مناظره یه جایی همه بحثارو رو فیصله بدیما :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohammad1381

> هیییییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییی


یعنی چی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> *اغا همينجا استوپ کنيد 11 تير ساعت 2 بيايم ادامه بديمساعت دو ميگم تا قبلش ناهاري بخوريم ي نيم ساعتم بخوابيم*


فکر خوبیه 
منم خسته شدم دیگه برید منبعی که گفتم رو قشنگ ببینید و بخوانید 
حرفی هم که میزنید بر اساس مدرک باشه و منبع نه فقط برداشت خودتون ز حرفهی دیگران
خدافظ فعلا

----------


## _Joseph_

> یعنی چی؟


یعنی بابا بگیر بخون دیگه من تو کتابخونه شهرمون کتابهایی ز راسل هست که بفهمن کل کتابخونه رو اتیش میزنن ولی قبل از 57 چاپ شدن و اینا هنوز پاکسازیش نکردن

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


فکر خوبیه 
منم خسته شدم دیگه برید منبعی که گفتم رو قشنگ ببینید و بخوانید 
حرفی هم که میزنید بر اساس مدرک باشه و منبع نه فقط برداشت خودتون ز حرفهی دیگران
خدافظ فعلا







 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


دو دقیقه دیگه ادامه پیدا کنه،حصیرو میگرم منو aat و ژوزف بریم مناظره یه جایی همه بحثارو رو فیصله بدیما



ن ن حصير برندارين! همون 11 تير
اره ديگه خداحافظ همگيخب دوست استارتر عزيز:سوالت اين بوده ک چطو شيمي جديد بخوني
ب لطف الهي کتاب رو باز کن از خط اول تا اخر بخونيحفظک الله*

----------


## AAT2020

> فکر خوبیه 
> منم خسته شدم دیگه برید منبعی که گفتم رو قشنگ ببینید و بخوانید 
> حرفی هم که میزنید بر اساس مدرک باشه و منبع نه فقط برداشت خودتون ز حرفهی دیگران
> خدافظ فعلا


حاجی من فکر کردم رساله اوگوست کنت و دیوید هیوم رو خوندی
 این مباحث معرفتی چیزی نیستن که با رمان بشه درک ویا بررسیش کرد.
به نظرم اول برو رساله کسایی که گفتم رو بخون چون اونام طرز فکرشون مثل تو بود
بخونش و بعد بیا خدا رو به چالش بکش!

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


یعنی بابا بگیر بخون دیگه من تو کتابخونه شهرمون کتابهایی ز راسل هست که بفهمن کل کتابخونه رو اتیش میزنن ولی قبل از 57 چاپ شدن و اینا هنوز پاکسازیش نکردن


اره منم کتاب بوف کور دارمخدايي نميفهمم چي ميگه(وي تلاش دارد بحث عوض شود*

----------


## mohammad1381

> یعنی بابا بگیر بخون دیگه من تو کتابخونه شهرمون کتابهایی ز راسل هست که بفهمن کل کتابخونه رو اتیش میزنن ولی قبل از 57 چاپ شدن و اینا هنوز پاکسازیش نکردن


خب منم کتاب دوقرن سکوت اولین چاپاش(حداقل 50سال پیشه) رو خوندم ولی این کتابو ...

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> اره منم کتاب بوف کور دارمخدايي نميفهمم چي ميگه(وي تلاش دارد بحث عوض شود*


بی نظیره حتما بخوانیدش

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


بی نظیره حتما بخوانیدش


خوندمش بخدا!دوبارم خوندمشنفهميدم*

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان فعلا من برم شیمی بخونم،اگه بعد اینکه اومدم باز ادامه پیدا کرد در خدمتم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


دوستان فعلا من برم شیمی بخونم،اگه بعد اینکه اومدم باز ادامه پیدا کرد در خدمتم


بسلامت خير///همگي بريدلطفاموفق باشيد همگي*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> 
> خوندمش بخدا!دوبارم خوندمشنفهميدم*


شما بهتره با کتاب غرب چگون غرب شد؟زیبا کلام شروع کنید به خوندن تا دستتون راه بیوفته :Yahoo (20):

----------


## AAT2020

از بحث بسی لذت بردم، امید وارم برای همه مفید بوده باشد

----------


## _Joseph_

> حاجی من فکر کردم رساله اوگوست کنت و دیوید هیوم رو خوندی
>  این مباحث معرفتی چیزی نیستن که با رمان بشه درک ویا بررسیش کرد.
> به نظرم اول برو رساله کسایی که گفتم رو بخون چون اونام طرز فکرشون مثل تو بود
> بخونش و بعد بیا خدا رو به چالش بکش!


خدا رو به چالش بکشم که چی بشه؟؟ کتابی که گفتید رو حتم میخونم و مرسی بابت معرفیش 
این رو بدانید که هر اثباتی برای خدا در قلب علم و غیر علم نقض خود خود خداست 
اگر میگویید خد بینهایت هست باید بدانید که بینهایتی وجود نداره 
در ضمن کتاب خدا در اندیشه انسان استد مطهری رو هم بد نیست بخوانید وئ مقایسه کنید با رفرنسهای مشابه

----------


## AAT2020

> خدا رو به چالش بکشم که چی بشه؟؟ کتابی که گفتید رو حتم میخونم و مرسی بابت معرفیش 
> این رو بدانید که هر اثباتی برای خدا در قلب علم و غیر علم نقض خود خود خداست 
> اگر میگویید خد بینهایت هست باید بدانید که بینهایتی وجود نداره 
> در ضمن کتاب خدا در اندیشه انسان استد مطهری رو هم بد نیست بخوانید وئ مقایسه کنید با رفرنسهای مشابه


می خونم البته بعد کنکور
تشکر واسه معرفی کتاب
فقط یه چیز رو هنو نفهمیم مرجع اصلیت یا چیزی که قبول داری چیه

----------


## darya.aram

> خدا رو به چالش بکشم که چی بشه؟؟ کتابی که گفتید رو حتم میخونم و مرسی بابت معرفیش 
> این رو بدانید که هر اثباتی برای خدا در قلب علم و غیر علم نقض خود خود خداست 
> اگر میگویید خد بینهایت هست باید بدانید که بینهایتی وجود نداره 
> در ضمن کتاب خدا در اندیشه انسان استد مطهری رو هم بد نیست بخوانید وئ مقایسه کنید با رفرنسهای مشابه


.................................................
شما هیچ انگارید؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> حاجی من فکر کردم رساله اوگوست کنت و دیوید هیوم رو خوندی
>  این مباحث معرفتی چیزی نیستن که با رمان بشه درک ویا بررسیش کرد.
> به نظرم اول برو رساله کسایی که گفتم رو بخون چون اونام طرز فکرشون مثل تو بود
> بخونش و بعد بیا خدا رو به چالش بکش!


قبول نکردن دین و سرباز زدن از پذیرفتن عقاید دینی در زمان پیغمبران  معمولاً به خاطر توجیه ناپذیر بودن یا مسخره بودن معجزات بوده‌ است، اما  امروزه گمان نمی‌کنم که شخص خردمندی بتواند حتی یک دلیل مناسب برای توجیه  دین داشته باشد

دیوید هیوم

----------


## AAT2020

> خدا رو به چالش بکشم که چی بشه؟؟ کتابی که گفتید رو حتم میخونم و مرسی بابت معرفیش 
> این رو بدانید که هر اثباتی برای خدا در قلب علم و غیر علم نقض خود خود خداست 
> اگر میگویید خد بینهایت هست باید بدانید که بینهایتی وجود نداره 
> در ضمن کتاب خدا در اندیشه انسان استد مطهری رو هم بد نیست بخوانید وئ مقایسه کنید با رفرنسهای مشابه


چرا بی نهایت وجود نداره؟

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


شما بهتره با کتاب غرب چگون غرب شد؟زیبا کلام شروع کنید به خوندن تا دستتون راه بیوفته


شما خنديدين گفتم شايد خنده داره
از خيليا پرسيدم اونام ميگفتن نفهميدن چيشده کتاب....حالا مهم نيي بحثي باز سر صادق هدايت نشه من داستاناي کوتاهش دوست دارم///بريم سر درس هامون*

----------


## rz1

*تا 11 تير خداحافظ اين بحث کردنا*

----------


## AAT2020

> قبول نکردن دین و سرباز زدن از پذیرفتن عقاید دینی در زمان پیغمبران  معمولاً به خاطر توجیه ناپذیر بودن یا مسخره بودن معجزات بوده‌ است، اما  امروزه گمان نمی‌کنم که شخص خردمندی بتواند حتی یک دلیل مناسب برای توجیه  دین داشته باشد
> 
> دیوید هیوم


واسه رد یا قبول کردن نظریه ای باید شالوده اون نظریه رو رد کرد، شالوده خدا باوری معجزه نیست

----------


## _Joseph_

> چرا بی نهایت وجود نداره؟


چون اگر بینهایت وجود داشت دیگر بینهایت نبود
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hdvNNLr9Fo

----------


## AAT2020

فیلتر شکن درست ندارم شرمنده ، نمی تونم ویدئو رو ببینم
صرفا نمی تونی بی نهایت تصور کنی دلیل بر این نیست که وجود نداره شاید مغز ما گنجایشش رو نداره

----------


## AAT2020

دادا اصلا تعریفت از وجو داشتن چیه؟

----------


## darya.aram

این تاپیک از شیمی رسید به دین
پس منم یه سوال ریاضی بپرسم
..................................................  ...
q به توان 6 شده 64 کیو میشه چند؟

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط darya.aram


این تاپیک از شیمی رسید به دین
پس منم یه سوال ریاضی بپرسم
..................................................  ...
q به توان 6 شده 64 کیو میشه چند؟



خير ببيني


..........
اغا ميگم بس کنيد ديگه!//تازه حرفاتونم پاک کنيد شايد مدير ببينه اخراج کنه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> فیلتر شکن درست ندارم شرمنده ، نمی تونم ویدئو رو ببینم
> صرفا نمی تونی بی نهایت تصور کنی دلیل بر این نیست که وجود نداره شاید مغز ما گنجایشش رو نداره


نخیر دقیقا گر ویدیو رو ببینید ین رو متوجه میشید 
ولی برای جا افتدن ین سوال رو میپرسم 
به نظر شما 5 به بینهایت نزدیکتره یا 2  یا -10 و یا 1000 کدومیکی به بینهایت نزدیکتره؟؟؟؟

----------


## AAT2020

خب جوزف جان امید وارم ازم ناراحت نشده باشی غرضی در کار نبود،
اگه تو بحث حرفت به کرسی بشینه یه نفر رو از اشتباه در آوردی اگه حرف اون طرف به کرسی بشینه تو از اشتباه در اومدی اگه حرف هیچ کدوم به کرسی ننشست که حداقل یه چیز جدیدی یاد می گیری
من برم که درسم خیلی دیر شده

----------


## _Joseph_

> این تاپیک از شیمی رسید به دین
> پس منم یه سوال ریاضی بپرسم
> ..................................................  ...
> Q به توان 6 شده 64 کیو میشه چند؟


2 بتوان 6  میشه 64 پس q میشه 2

----------


## AAT2020

> نخیر دقیقا گر ویدیو رو ببینید ین رو متوجه میشید 
> ولی برای جا افتدن ین سوال رو میپرسم 
> به نظر شما 5 به بینهایت نزدیکتره یا 2  یا -10 و یا 1000 کدومیکی به بینهایت نزدیکتره؟؟؟؟


بی نهیات از نظر ریاضی رو نمی دونم ولی هر علمی بینهایت رو یه جوری در نظر گرفته

----------


## _Joseph_

> بی نهیات از نظر ریاضی رو نمی دونم ولی هر علمی بینهایت رو یه جوری در نظر گرفته


شما سوال من رو از هر علمی که میخواهید جواب بدهید

----------


## _Joseph_

> .................................................
> شما هیچ انگارید؟


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## AAT2020

بینهایت رو نمیشه تصور کرد پس نمیشه تعریفش کرد
توی ریاضی بی نهایت یعنی از هر مقداری بالا تر (توی کتابمون نوشته اصلش رو نمی دونم)

----------


## _Joseph_

> خب جوزف جان امید وارم ازم ناراحت نشده باشی غرضی در کار نبود،
> اگه تو بحث حرفت به کرسی بشینه یه نفر رو از اشتباه در آوردی اگه حرف اون طرف به کرسی بشینه تو از اشتباه در اومدی اگه حرف هیچ کدوم به کرسی ننشست که حداقل یه چیز جدیدی یاد می گیری
> من برم که درسم خیلی دیر شده


من ناراحت شده باشم ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (23):

----------


## AAT2020

> من ناراحت شده باشم ؟؟؟


هزارمین پستت مبارک

----------


## _Joseph_

> هزارمین پستت مبارک


یا اسطخودوس  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## _Joseph_

> بینهایت رو نمیشه تصور کرد پس نمیشه تعریفش کرد
> توی ریاضی بی نهایت یعنی از هر مقداری بالا تر (توی کتابمون نوشته اصلش رو نمی دونم)


خوب پس بینهایتی وجود نداره

----------


## _Joseph_

> هزارمین پستت مبارک


یه چیز جلب فلسفی دیگه هم بگم که 
هیچ و 0 هم وجود نداره !!! میبینی زیبایی فلسفه رو ؟؟
اصلا یکی از اثباتهای فلسفی اینکه چرا 0 زوج است ؟؟؟ این هست که شما هر عدد زوجی رو نصف میتونید بکنید به دو عدد طبیعی یعنی اگر یه ترازو داشته باشی و یک عدد میتونی نصف کنی و دو کفته ترازو یکسان بیاستد شما هیچ چیزیهم قرار ندهید در دو کفه ترازو باز هم کفه ها یکسان هستند پس 0 زوج هست 
ولی جالبه بدوند اصل زوج و فردی هم وجود نداره!!
لبته بحث اینها از حوصله انجمن خارجه
عزت زیاد

----------


## darya.aram

> 2 بتوان 6  میشه 64 پس q میشه 2


..................................................  ........................
ممنون :Yahoo (45):

----------


## AAT2020

> خوب پس بینهایتی وجود نداره


گفتم چون نمی تونه تصورش کنی دلیل نمیشه وجود نداشته باشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> گفتم چون نمی تونه تصورش کنی دلیل نمیشه وجود نداشته باشه


نه نه اصلا اینطور نیست چون وجود نداره نمیتونی تصورش کنی این دقیقا نقطه اشتباه هست که فکر میکنید بینهایته و نمیشه تصور کرد 
اگر این گفته درست باشه پس بینهایت یک اندازه داره و ذهن هم یک اندازه و اندازه بینهایت بزرگتر از اندازه گنجایش ذهن هست که این غلط است چون اگر بینهایت وجود داشت شما میتونستید تصورش کنید 
عین دو خط موازی
 وقتی گفته میشسه دو خط موازی  همدیگر رو در بینهایت قطع میکنند معناش این هست که هیچوقت همدیگر رو قطع  نمیکنند چون بینهایتی وجود نداره که بخواهند همدیگر رو در آن قطع کنند

----------


## _Joseph_

وقتی گفته میشسه دو خط موازی همدیگر رو در بینهایت قطع میکنند معناش این هست که هیچوقت همدیگر رو قطع نمیکنند چون بینهایتی وجود نداره که بخواهند همدیگر رو در آن قطع کنند

----------


## _Joseph_

فکر کنم همه فرار کردن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## darya.aram

> فکر کنم همه فرار کردن


..................................................  ..................................................  .......
قرار بود اینجا تاپیک شیمی باشه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mohammad1381

یه مرد هیچ موقع فرار نمیکنه
در ضمن خودمم به بینهایت اعتقادی ندارم

----------


## _Joseph_

> ..................................................  ..................................................  .......
> قرار بود اینجا تاپیک شیمی باشه





> یه مرد هیچ موقع فرار نمیکنه
> در ضمن خودمم به بینهایت اعتقادی ندارم


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## rz1

*لا اله الا الله*

----------


## mohammad1381

> 


اینجوریه،ژوزف خان ساعت 5 همین تاپیک قبول؟

----------


## rz1

*با عرض معذرت از استارتر  @Araz

لطفا تاپيک را پاک کنيد*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *با عرض معذرت از استارتر  @Araz
> 
> لطفا تاپيک را پاک کنيد*


نه آبجی،ایشون رجز خونده پس باید جواب بدم..

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینجوریه،ژوزف خان ساعت 5 همین تاپیک قبول؟


نخیر داداش برید به راه راست هدایت شوید تا رستگار بشوید و از من دوری کنید چرا که به ظلمت دهر می افتید :Yahoo (20): 
توبه کنید

----------


## mohammad1381

> نخیر داداش برید به راه راست هدایت شوید تا رستگار بشوید و از من دوری کنید چرا که به ظلمت دهر می افتید


خداوکیلی یه دلیل منطقی آوردید تا ما قبول کنیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *با عرض معذرت از استارتر  @Araz
> 
> لطفا تاپيک را پاک کنيد*


ای بابا آقا/خانوم محترم خوب شما نیا تاپیک دو ساعت زحمت کشیدیم تایپ کردیم خوب +- :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad1381

اصلا فدای سرم،امروز هشت ساعت خوندم کافیه،خب حالا من و شما روبهروی هم:دلایل؟(طبق کتاب تاریخی یا چیز دیگه نه رمان و فیلم after life(

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


ای بابا آقا/خانوم محترم خوب شما نیا تاپیک دو ساعت زحمت کشیدیم تایپ کردیم خوب +-


يني نميدوني دخترم يا پسر؟مرحبا
خسته نباشي تايپ کردي...ب انگشتات استراحت بده*

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه آبجی،ایشون رجز خونده پس باید جواب بدم..


کی من؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> کی من؟؟؟


آره دیگه،تو هر جایی یه چیزی میگند مدرکی چیزی می آورند، داداش شما هیچ چیزی نشون ندادید که

----------


## rz1

*چيکارتون دارم!؟بزنيد تو سر و کله هماصنم رحم نکنيد!
ببينم چ ميکنيد!
خدا عاقبت همه بخير کنه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> يني نميدوني دخترم يا پسر؟مرحبا
> خسته نباشي تايپ کردي...ب انگشتات استراحت بده*


نه :Yahoo (21):  به همن خدایی که آسمانها و زمین را آفرید نمیدانم 

چای را میخورد و به کیبوردئ نگاه میکند :Yahoo (110):

----------


## _Joseph_

> آره دیگه،تو هر جایی یه چیزی میگند مدرکی چیزی می آورند، داداش شما هیچ چیزی نشون ندادید که


چی میخوای نشون بدم؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> چی میخوای نشون بدم؟


مدرک(کتابی ،حرفی چیزی اقلا....

----------


## darya.aram

تموم شد خداروشکر :Yahoo (100):

----------


## AAT2020

> نه نه اصلا اینطور نیست چون وجود نداره نمیتونی تصورش کنی این دقیقا نقطه اشتباه هست که فکر میکنید بینهایته و نمیشه تصور کرد 
> اگر این گفته درست باشه پس بینهایت یک اندازه داره و ذهن هم یک اندازه و اندازه بینهایت بزرگتر از اندازه گنجایش ذهن هست که این غلط است چون اگر بینهایت وجود داشت شما میتونستید تصورش کنید 
> عین دو خط موازی
>  وقتی گفته میشسه دو خط موازی  همدیگر رو در بینهایت قطع میکنند معناش این هست که هیچوقت همدیگر رو قطع  نمیکنند چون بینهایتی وجود نداره که بخواهند همدیگر رو در آن قطع کنند


اینجا یه سوال پیش میاد
پس بینهایت چیه؟
اینکه بینهایت یک اندازه داره خود یک مغالطه است! ساده ترین مفهوم بی نهایت میشه چیزی که پایانی نداره(به عبارتی انتهایی نداره) منظور من این بود که تموم تصورات عقلی ما از ابتدای تولد تا انتها فقط از چیز های مشخص و محدوده(دارای انتهاست) ما نمیتونیم هیچ تصوری از بی انتها داشته باشیم
این تعریف بی نهایت تو ریاضیه دوست عزیز  ، تو ریاضی چون به بی نهایت نیاز داشتن اینطور فرضش کردن، ممکنه حقیقت نداشته باشه. تعریف بی نهایت در فلسفه یا فیزیک متفاوته!

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینجا یه سوال پیش میاد
> پس بینهایت چیه؟
> اینکه بینهایت یک اندازه داره خود یک مغالطه است! ساده ترین مفهوم بی نهایت میشه چیزی که پایانی نداره(به عبارتی انتهایی نداره) منظور من این بود که تموم تصورات عقلی ما از ابتدای تولد تا انتها فقط از چیز های مشخص و محدوده(دارای انتهاست) ما نمیتونیم هیچ تصوری از بی انتها داشته باشیم
> این تعریف بی نهایت تو ریاضیه دوست عزیز  ، تو ریاضی چون به بی نهایت نیاز داشتن اینطور فرضش کردن، ممکنه حقیقت نداشته باشه. تعریف بی نهایت در فلسفه یا فیزیک متفاوته!


بله تعریف بینهایت دی فیزیک و فلسفه یعنی نیست و عدم بخصوص در فلسفه حالا در فیزیک یکم تعریف بینهایت فرق داره

----------


## AAT2020

فرار نکردم. سر درسم بودم :Yahoo (21): 
درضمن تو منبعتو هنوز قید نکردی
استدلالت رو کامل بیان نکردی
من از اول دارم به قول شما هم منبع میدم هم استدلال ارائه میدم
اما شما نهایت اشاره ات اینه که برو فلان کتاب رو بخون :Yahoo (21): 
بنده هم در جواب گفتم شما نقل قول کن از کتاب تا باهم بررسی کنیم
اما پاسخی ندادید

----------


## AAT2020

> بله تعریف بینهایت دی فیزیک و فلسفه یعنی نیست و عدم بخصوص در فلسفه حالا در فیزیک یکم تعریف بینهایت فرق داره


اگه منظورت اینه که در فلسفه بی نهایت ینی نیست و عدم که کلا هیچی
ولی اگه منظور دیگه ای داری واضح تر بیان کن

----------


## _Joseph_

> فرار نکردم. سر درسم بودم
> درضمن تو منبعتو هنوز قید نکردی
> استدلالت رو کامل بیان نکردی
> من از اول دارم به قول شما هم منبع میدم هم استدلال ارائه میدم
> اما شما نهایت اشاره ات اینه که برو فلان کتاب رو بخون
> بنده هم در جواب گفتم شما نقل قول کن از کتاب تا باهم بررسی کنیم
> اما پاسخی ندادید



دوست من من دوساعته دارم از کتاب و علم استدلال میارم این حرفهایی که میگم رو که از جیبم درنمیارم شما میتونی رد کن حرفهام رو از اول هم گفتی اثبات خدا از دو نظر قابل بررسی هستش منم گفتم از دو نظر بررسیش کن تا خفه بشم بعد اومدی میگی به چی اعتقاد داری و ... شما دقیقا از کدوم منبع دارید حرف میزنید؟؟ تا جایی که میدونم فقط در مورد تجربه گرا ها و طبیعت گرا ها حرف زدید  الآن هم میگید منبع بدید تمام حرفای من حرفهایی هستش که یا از بزرگترین نظریه پردازان خوندم و شنیدم و دیدم الآن شما در مورد بینهایت میگید منبع بدید خوب من چه منبعی بدم آخه وقتی شما میگید که تعریف بینهایت اینه و اونه شما حاضر نیستی در مورد دین بحث کنی و دین رو قبول کردین اومدین در مورد جبر و فلسفه و ... بحث میکنید یه ویدیو میزارم که توش توضیح میده با ذکر منبع حتی زحمت نمیدید به خودتون ویدیو رئ ببینید بعد حرف بزنید شما ویدیو ها رو دیدید و دارید میگید منبع  بدهم؟؟؟؟منابع ذکر شده در ویدیو ها رو ندیدید  پس؟؟؟ خوب یکم تجدید نظر کنید من نه میخوام چیزی رو اثبات کنم نه میخوام چیزی رو رد کنم فقط چیزی رو که شما قبول دارید رو قبول ندارم چون استدلالاتون رد شده میدانم کتابهایی هم که معرفی کردم همه در جهت آگاهی بخشی به من در این راه رد کردن اسدلالهای شما بوده ان برای همین معرفی کردم تا خود شما برید و در اندیشه تان تجدید نظر کنید در مورد رساله دیوید هیوم که خودتون زدید هم که باز هم نقضی بود بر حرفهای خودتون و معلومه از کتاب فقط اسمش رو شنیدید من دیگه بیشتر از این دامه دادن بحث رو صلاح خود و شما نمیدانم چون نتیجه بحث فالش و معلوم هست پس بیایید ادامه ندهیم تا زمانی بهتر بتونیم در این باره اختلاط کنیم 
تمام

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه منظورت اینه که در فلسفه بی نهایت ینی نیست و عدم که کلا هیچی
> ولی اگه منظور دیگه ای داری واضح تر بیان کن


میشه فرق فلسفه - منطق-ریاضی -فیزیک رو بگید

----------


## AAT2020

> میشه فرق فلسفه - منطق-ریاضی -فیزیک رو بگید


پایه همگی اونها علم منطق هست
به عبارت بهتر منطق ابزاری در خدمت این علوم قرار گرفت
اما
رویکرد های فلسفه یا تجربه گراست یا عقل گرا و در اون بیشتر مباحث اساسی و معرفت شناختی بررسی میشن
 در ریاضی علوم اعداد بررسی میشند
و در فیزیک علوم طبیعت
 و ریاضی و فلسفه بر بعضی نقاط اشتراکاتی دارند که فرگه به اونها مفصل پرداخته

----------


## _Joseph_

> پایه همگی اونها علم منطق هست
> به عبارت بهتر منطق ابزاری در خدمت این علوم قرار گرفت
> اما
> رویکرد های فلسفه یا تجربه گراست یا عقل گرا و در اون بیشتر مباحث اساسی و معرفت شناختی بررسی میشن
>  در ریاضی علوم اعداد بررسی میشند
> و در فیزیک علوم طبیعت
>  و ریاضی و فلسفه بر بعضی نقاط اشتراکاتی دارند که فرگه به اونها مفصل پرداخته


خیر اشتباه گفتید پایه همه علوم فلسفه است فلسفه منطق را به کر میگیرد نه منطق فلسفه را ریاضیات شاخه ای منطق هست که بهش میگند منطق ریاضی و فیزیک تعریف ریاضی در محیط اطراف و طبیعت است (منبع : منطق ریاضیات گسسته/فیزیک/ریاضیات منطقی)
*مَنطِق* دانش شناسایی و ارائهٔ روش درست اندیشیدن  (تعریف کردن و استدلال کردن) است. واژه منطق در زبان عربی به معنای سخن  گفتن است، ولی دقیقاً معلوم نیست از چه زمانی معادل یونانی این واژه را  برای مجموعه قوانین به کار برده‌اند.[۱] در گذشته منطق صرفاً شاخه‌ای از فلسفه شمرده می‌شد ولی از میانهٔ سدهٔ سیزدهم در ریاضیّات و در دهه‌های واپسین در علوم رایانه و از دهه ۱۳۶۰ در علوم شناختی  نیز به آن می‌پردازند. منطق از نطق و به معنای گویش و گفتار است که شخص برای تفهیم مخاطب خود وی  را با ادله گفتاری تحت تأثیر قرار می‌دهد و نیز خود شخص که حاضر به شنیدن  گفته‌های مخاطب خود باشد او یک شخص (منطقی) می‌باشد. 

*فلسفه*، *فرزانش[۱]*، *خِرَددوستی* یا *فیلوسوفیا* {به یونانی|φιλοσοφία|}[۲] (به پارسی میانه: دوستدار دانش، xraddōstih)[۳][۴][۵] دانشی است که به تامل، تفکر و پرسش دربارهٔ مسائل بنیادین و اساسی‌ای که در جهان و زندگی با آن‌ها روبرو هستیم مثلاً هستی، واقعیت، آگاهی، ارزش، خِرَد، ذهن و زبان می‌پردازد.[۶][۷][۸] به علاوه، فلسفه نه فقط به عنوان یک تأمل نظری، بلکه همچون «شیوه یا هنرِ زیستن» و تلاشی برای «خوب زیستن» بوده است.[۹]البته  همیشه فلسفه ثابت کرده است که خوب زیستن،فلسفه به آن اشاره می کند و دنیا  دچار این تغییرات شده است؛درنتیجه خوب زیستن هست که خرد دوستی را به وجود  می آورد؛همیشه آنهایی که فلسفه دوست یا خرد دوست بودند عامل خوبی بین همه  مسائل بوده اند. 
واژه فلسفه شکل عربی شده واژهٔ یونانی فیلوسوفیا (به یونانی: φιλοσοφία، philosophia) به معنای «دانشْ‌دوستی» است.[۱۰] که سپس به عربی و فارسی راه یافته است. نخستین‌بار فیثاغورس این واژه را به کار برده است.[۱۱] 
تفاوت فلسفه با دیگر راه‌های پرداختن به مسائل، رویکرد نقّادانه و  معمولاً سازمان‌یافتهٔ فلسفه و تکیه آن بر استدلال‌های عقلانی و منطقی است.[۱۲] با این اوصاف، اگرچه فلسفه، پژوهشی تخصصی است و به فیلسوفان اختصاص دارد اما ریشه‌اش در نیازهای مشترک مردمی است که هر چند فیلسوف نیستند اما به این نیازها آگاهند.[۱۳]

----------


## AAT2020

> دوست من من دوساعته دارم از کتاب و علم استدلال میارم این حرفهایی که میگم رو که از جیبم درنمیارم شما میتونی رد کن حرفهام رو از اول هم گفتی اثبات خدا از دو نظر قابل بررسی هستش منم گفتم از دو نظر بررسیش کن تا خفه بشم بعد اومدی میگی به چی اعتقاد داری و ... شما دقیقا از کدوم منبع دارید حرف میزنید؟؟ تا جایی که میدونم فقط در مورد تجربه گرا ها و طبیعت گرا ها حرف زدید  الآن هم میگید منبع بدید تمام حرفای من حرفهایی هستش که یا از بزرگترین نظریه پردازان خوندم و شنیدم و دیدم الآن شما در مورد بینهایت میگید منبع بدید خوب من چه منبعی بدم آخه وقتی شما میگید که تعریف بینهایت اینه و اونه شما حاضر نیستی در مورد دین بحث کنی و دین رو قبول کردین اومدین در مورد جبر و فلسفه و ... بحث میکنید یه ویدیو میزارم که توش توضیح میده با ذکر منبع حتی زحمت نمیدید به خودتون ویدیو رئ ببینید بعد حرف بزنید شما ویدیو ها رو دیدید و دارید میگید منبع  بدهم؟؟؟؟منابع ذکر شده در ویدیو ها رو ندیدید  پس؟؟؟ خوب یکم تجدید نظر کنید من نه میخوام چیزی رو اثبات کنم نه میخوام چیزی رو رد کنم فقط چیزی رو که شما قبول دارید رو قبول ندارم چون استدلالاتون رد شده میدانم کتابهایی هم که معرفی کردم همه در جهت آگاهی بخشی به من در این راه رد کردن اسدلالهای شما بوده ان برای همین معرفی کردم تا خود شما برید و در اندیشه تان تجدید نظر کنید در مورد رساله دیوید هیوم که خودتون زدید هم که باز هم نقضی بود بر حرفهای خودتون و معلومه از کتاب فقط اسمش رو شنیدید من دیگه بیشتر از این دامه دادن بحث رو صلاح خود و شما نمیدانم چون نتیجه بحث فالش و معلوم هست پس بیایید ادامه ندهیم تا زمانی بهتر بتونیم در این باره اختلاط کنیم 
> تمام


من این همه بوعلی ارسطو گفتم پسر خاله هام نبودن، دو واسه بحث باید یه منبع مشخص پیدا کرد که سر اون با هم بحث کنیم البته منبع باید صدر صد درست باشه تا بشه باهاش بحث کرد متاسفانه ما از دومنبع جدا داریم حرف میزنیم مثل آب تو هاون کوبیدنه، علت اینکه من از جهت حرف زدم عدم تعیین مینا از طرف شما بود گفتم اول چیو قبول داری، من مثل تجربه گرا ها حرف زدم چون اثبات خدا از این نظر سخت تره والی با عقل گرایی راحت میشه بودنش رو اثبات کرد.
دوست عزیز وسط یه بحث نیشه گفت که برو فلان کتاب بخون متوجه میشه، خب من می گم برو دکتری این رشته بگیر متوجه میشی ، سوالات کمدی الهی رو نگفتی، درمورد ویدئو هیچ چیزی نگفتی فقط گفتی برو بخون، برو ببین

----------


## _Joseph_

> من این همه بوعلی ارسطو گفتم پسر خاله هام نبودن، دو واسه بحث باید یه منبع مشخص پیدا کرد که سر اون با هم بحث کنیم البته منبع باید صدر صد درست باشه تا بشه باهاش بحث کرد متاسفانه ما از دومنبع جدا داریم حرف میزنیم مثل آب تو هاون کوبیدنه، علت اینکه من از جهت حرف زدم عدم تعیین مینا از طرف شما بود گفتم اول چیو قبول داری، من مثل تجربه گرا ها حرف زدم چون اثبات خدا از این نظر سخت تره والی با عقل گرایی راحت میشه بودنش رو اثبات کرد.
> دوست عزیز وسط یه بحث نیشه گفت که برو فلان کتاب بخون متوجه میشه، خب من می گم برو دکتری این رشته بگیر متوجه میشی ، سوالات کمدی الهی رو نگفتی، درمورد ویدئو هیچ چیزی نگفتی فقط گفتی برو بخون، برو ببین


ویدیو در مورد بینهالیت بود و بینهایت رو از دیدگاه فیزیک و فلسفه و ریاضی بررسی میکرد بعد ربطش میداد به خدا شما حتی به خودتون زحمت دیدن ویدیوی 8 دقیقه ای رو ندادید
*نظر ابن‌سینا
*

ابن‌سینا در مورد روش برخورد با سوفسطائی‌ها می‌نویسد: 

«از سوفسطائی می‌پرسیم که دربارهٔ انکار خودتان چه می‌گویید؟ آیا  می‌دانید انکار شما حق است، یا باطل است یا شاکّید؟ اگر از روی علم خودشان  به یکی از این امور سه‌گانه حکم کردند پس به حقّیّت اعتقادی اعتراف  کرده‌اند خواه اینکه این اعتقاد، اعتقاد حقّیّت قولشان به انکار قول حق  باشد، یا اعتقاد بطلان آن یا اعتقاد شکّ در آن، پس انکارشان حق را مطلقاً،  ساقط است.[۵]
و اگر بگویند ما شک داریم، به آنان گفته می‌شود که آیا می‌دانید که  شک دارید یا به شک خودتان انکار دارید، و آیا از گفتارها به چیز معینی علم  دارید؟ پس اگر اعتراف کردند که شکاکند یا منکرند و به شئ معینی از اشیا  عالمند، پس به علمی و حقی اعتراف دارند.[۵] 

و اگر گفتند:ما ابداً چیزی را نمی‌فهمیم و نمی‌فهمیم که نمی‌فهمیم، و  در همه چیزها حتی در وجود و عدم خودمان شاکّیم و در شکّ خودمان نیز شاکّیم  و همه اشیا را انکار داریم حتی انکار به آن‌ها را نیز انکار داریم، شاید  از روی عناد زبانشان بدین حرفها گویا است؛ پس احتجاج با ایشان ساقط است و  امید راه جستن از ایشان نیست.

----------


## AAT2020

> خیر اشتباه گفتید پایه همه علوم فلسفه است فلسفه منطق را به کر میگیرد نه منطق فلسفه را ریاضیات شاخه ای منطق هست که بهش میگند منطق ریاضی و فیزیک تعریف ریاضی در محیط اطراف و طبیعت است (منبع : منطق ریاضیات گسسته/فیزیک/ریاضیات منطقی)
> *مَنطِق* دانش شناسایی و ارائهٔ روش درست اندیشیدن  (تعریف کردن و استدلال کردن) است. واژه منطق در زبان عربی به معنای سخن  گفتن است، ولی دقیقاً معلوم نیست از چه زمانی معادل یونانی این واژه را  برای مجموعه قوانین به کار برده‌اند.[۱] در گذشته منطق صرفاً شاخه‌ای از فلسفه شمرده می‌شد ولی از میانهٔ سدهٔ سیزدهم در ریاضیّات و در دهه‌های واپسین در علوم رایانه و از دهه ۱۳۶۰ در علوم شناختی  نیز به آن می‌پردازند. منطق از نطق و به معنای گویش و گفتار است که شخص برای تفهیم مخاطب خود وی  را با ادله گفتاری تحت تأثیر قرار می‌دهد و نیز خود شخص که حاضر به شنیدن  گفته‌های مخاطب خود باشد او یک شخص (منطقی) می‌باشد. 
> 
> *فلسفه*، *فرزانش[۱]*، *خِرَددوستی* یا *فیلوسوفیا* {به یونانی|φιλοσοφία|}[۲] (به پارسی میانه: دوستدار دانش، xraddōstih)[۳][۴][۵] دانشی است که به تامل، تفکر و پرسش دربارهٔ مسائل بنیادین و اساسی‌ای که در جهان و زندگی با آن‌ها روبرو هستیم مثلاً هستی، واقعیت، آگاهی، ارزش، خِرَد، ذهن و زبان می‌پردازد.[۶][۷][۸] به علاوه، فلسفه نه فقط به عنوان یک تأمل نظری، بلکه همچون «شیوه یا هنرِ زیستن» و تلاشی برای «خوب زیستن» بوده است.[۹]البته  همیشه فلسفه ثابت کرده است که خوب زیستن،فلسفه به آن اشاره می کند و دنیا  دچار این تغییرات شده است؛درنتیجه خوب زیستن هست که خرد دوستی را به وجود  می آورد؛همیشه آنهایی که فلسفه دوست یا خرد دوست بودند عامل خوبی بین همه  مسائل بوده اند. 
> واژه فلسفه شکل عربی شده واژهٔ یونانی فیلوسوفیا (به یونانی: φιλοσοφία، philosophia) به معنای «دانشْ‌دوستی» است.[۱۰] که سپس به عربی و فارسی راه یافته است. نخستین‌بار فیثاغورس این واژه را به کار برده است.[۱۱] 
> تفاوت فلسفه با دیگر راه‌های پرداختن به مسائل، رویکرد نقّادانه و  معمولاً سازمان‌یافتهٔ فلسفه و تکیه آن بر استدلال‌های عقلانی و منطقی است.[۱۲] با این اوصاف، اگرچه فلسفه، پژوهشی تخصصی است و به فیلسوفان اختصاص دارد اما ریشه‌اش در نیازهای مشترک مردمی است که هر چند فیلسوف نیستند اما به این نیازها آگاهند.[۱۳]


سوال: اگر ریاضات شاخه ای از فلسفه است چرا در برخی موارد اصول فلسفی رو نقض میکنه؟ بچه مگر مادرشو نقض میکنه؟
ثانیا اینکه فلسفه پایه بسیاری از علوم هست، اما منطق شاخه ای جدا از اونه! منطقی که از نطق میاد رو قبل از اینها سوفیت ها به گونه ای متفاوت به کار میبستند که بعد از اونها ارسطو اومد اونو ویرایش کرد و اصولی که اونها برای برتری به کار میبردند رو مغالطه نامید و از لحاظ صحت و درستی کاملا رد کرد! اینکه منطق رو در گذشته شاخه فلسفه میدونستند به علت عدم آگاهی شون بوده
درضمن فیلوسوفیا رو اولین بار سقراط به کار برد نه فیثاغورس!
درضمن اون فلسفه مشا هست که استدلال عقلی رو سرلوحه همه چیز قرار داده. شاخه های گوناگونی وجود دارند که از شیوه ای دیگری استفاده میکنند

این مطالب دره پیت ویکی پدیارو تو این مسائل خیلی بهش تکیه نکن!

----------


## AAT2020

بحث باشه برا بعد کنکور تا مفصل بهش بپردازیم انشالله

----------


## _Joseph_

این رو میگم و بحث رو تمام میکنم (طنز )
خداوند آدم و حوا را آفرید و در بهشت جای داد و بعد گفت سجده کنید همه سجده کردند به جز شیطان بعدش خداوند شیطان را از بهشت با الدنگی انداخت بیرون بعد این شیطان چجوری آمد تو بهشت به ادم حوا گفت بروید و سیب (گندم)بخورید تا بعدا هم خداوند آدم و حوا را انداخت بیرون ؟؟؟ آیا خدا از آمدن شیطان به بهشت خبر نداشت ؟؟آیا خبر داشت ولی خودش خواست آدم و حوا را ز بهشت بیرون بیندازد و دلیل برای این کار میخواست پیدا کند؟؟

فایل پیوست 95555

فایل پیوست 95556

----------


## mohammad1381

طبق گفته داروین انسان از 10درصد مغز خودش استفاده میکنه،طبق گفته استیون هاوکینگ هوش فرازمینی ها بالای 60 درصده!شما که میگویید خدایی نیستش،آیا موجودی که هوشش چند برابر ما داره کار میکنه توانایی سلب اختیار مارو نداره؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> این مطالب دره پیت ویکی پدیارو تو این مسائل خیلی بهش تکیه نکن!


وی کی پدیا رو اصلا میشناسید؟؟؟؟ این حرف شما خط بطلانی بر همه حرفهاتون بود چرا که ویکیپدیا پایین هر مقالهقسمتی به نام منابع داره و به درد شمایی میخوره که دنبال منبع هستین یعنی این حرف شما سنگین ترین حرفی بود که در تاریخ بشریت زده شده یعنی کل دانشگه ه و مقالات و حرفهای بزرگان رو که منابع ویکیپدیا رو تشکیل میدند رو زیر سوال  بردید 
بد نیست در این عکس زیر منبعی که ویکیپدیا استفاده میکنه و دانشورانه محسوب میشوند رو مطالعه بفقرمایید 
فایل پیوست 95557

----------


## _Joseph_

> طبق گفته داروین انسان از 10درصد مغز خودش استفاده میکنه،طبق گفته استیون هاوکینگ هوش فرازمینی ها بالای 60 درصده!شما که میگویید خدایی نیستش،آیا موجودی که هوشش چند برابر ما داره کار میکنه توانایی سلب اختیار مارو نداره؟


اگر شما ز طراحی هوشمند دارید حرف میزنید (طراحی هوشمند میدونید چیه؟؟)میتونیم در موردش بحث کنیم
*Intelligent design*

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=josef76;1674454]اگر شما ز طراحی هوشمند دارید حرف میزنید (طراحی هوشمند میدونید چیه؟؟)میتونیم در موردش بحث کنیم
*Intelligent design*

[/QUOTE
همون بی اعتقادی به خدا،ولی یه اسم با کلاس تر!

----------


## _Joseph_

[QUOTE=mohammad1381;1674457]


> اگر شما ز طراحی هوشمند دارید حرف میزنید (طراحی هوشمند میدونید چیه؟؟)میتونیم در موردش بحث کنیم
> *Intelligent design*
> 
> [/QUOTE
> همون بی اعتقادی به خدا،ولی یه اسم با کلاس تر!


پس شما به خدا اعتقاد دارید ؟؟

----------


## mohammad1381

این موضوع رو توی مدارس آمریکا یه زمانی درس دادند و سریع گندش دراومد و از درس پاک شدش

----------


## _Joseph_

> این موضوع رو توی مدارس آمریکا یه زمانی درس دادند و سریع گندش دراومد و از درس پاک شدش


مدرک

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=josef76;1674458]


> پس شما به خدا اعتقاد دارید ؟؟


حاجی،من یه ساعته دارم شاهنامه میخونم! :Yahoo (21): 
درضمن این نظریه همه چیزارو یه ماشین فرض میکنه..

----------


## _Joseph_

[QUOTE=mohammad1381;1674461]


> حاجی،من یه ساعته دارم شاهنامه میخونم!
> درضمن این نظریه همه چیزارو یه ماشین فرض میکنه..


اگر به خدا اعتقاد د ارید به کدام خدا اعتقاد دارید ؟

----------


## mohammad1381

اینو از همون سایت رفرنس شما گرفتم!
*دادگاه*در سپتامبر سال ۲۰۰۵، والدین ۱۱ دانش‌آموز مدرسه‌ای در منطقه داور در ایالت پنسیلوانیا از مسؤولان مدرسهٔ منطقه‌ای داور بسبب گنجاندن نظریه آفرینش هوشمند در برنامه درسی دانش‌آموزان و تدریس آن به عنوان نظریه‌ای علمی در کنار نظریه تکامل شکایت کردند. 
قاضی دادگاه فدرال، جان جونز، در نهایت مسؤولان مدرسه داور را به علت تخلف از متمم اول قانون اساسی آمریکا مجرم شناخت. دادگاه همچنین حکم به خارج کردن تدریس این نظریه از برنامه درس علوم دانش‌آموزان مدرسه داد.

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=josef76;1674463]


> اگر به خدا اعتقاد د ارید به کدام خدا اعتقاد دارید ؟


من آفرینش گرا هستم

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینو از همون سایت رفرنس شما گرفتم!
> *دادگاه*
> 
> در سپتامبر سال ۲۰۰۵، والدین ۱۱ دانش‌آموز مدرسه‌ای در منطقه داور در ایالت پنسیلوانیا از مسؤولان مدرسهٔ منطقه‌ای داور بسبب گنجاندن نظریه آفرینش هوشمند در برنامه درسی دانش‌آموزان و تدریس آن به عنوان نظریه‌ای علمی در کنار نظریه تکامل شکایت کردند. 
> قاضی دادگاه فدرال، جان جونز، در نهایت مسؤولان مدرسه داور را به علت تخلف از متمم اول قانون اساسی آمریکا مجرم شناخت. دادگاه همچنین حکم به خارج کردن تدریس این نظریه از برنامه درس علوم دانش‌آموزان مدرسه داد.


خوب بخوانب نوشته شده طبق متمم اول قنون اساسی آمریکا یعنی اینکه این نظریه بدلیل این قانون از تدریس در مدارس ابتدایی کنار گذاشته شد چون که در امریکا تدریس دین تا سن 18 سالگی و اینکه بچه ها رو به یک دین خاص سوق دادن جرم محسوب میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

[QUOTE=mohammad1381;1674465]


> من آفرینش گرا هستم


کدوم طیف؟

----------


## mohammad1381

> خوب بخوانب نوشته شده طبق متمم اول قنون اساسی آمریکا یعنی اینکه این نظریه بدلیل این قانون از تدریس در مدارس ابتدایی کنار گذاشته شد چون که در امریکا تدریس دین تا سن 18 سالگی و اینکه بچه ها رو به یک دین خاص سوق دادن جرم محسوب میشه


خودم میدونم قانون فدرال چیه!در ضمن اون متمم هم به دیوان عالی فرستاده میشه،یعنی تنها همین مورد متمم خورده،در ضمن درس دادن دین تو هر ایالتی فرق میکنه،ایالت هایی مذهبی مثل تگزاس انجیل رو درس میدن ولی نوادا مثلا اینکارارو نمیکنه
در ضمن تو 90 درصد مدارسشون دعا میخونند،این همون انجیل دیگه!

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=josef76;1674467]


> کدوم طیف؟


تدریجی

----------


## AAT2020

> وی کی پدیا رو اصلا میشناسید؟؟؟؟ این حرف شما خط بطلانی بر همه حرفهاتون بود چرا که ویکیپدیا پایین هر مقالهقسمتی به نام منابع داره و به درد شمایی میخوره که دنبال منبع هستین یعنی این حرف شما سنگین ترین حرفی بود که در تاریخ بشریت زده شده یعنی کل دانشگه ه و مقالات و حرفهای بزرگان رو که منابع ویکیپدیا رو تشکیل میدند رو زیر سوال  بردید 
> بد نیست در این عکس زیر منبعی که ویکیپدیا استفاده میکنه و دانشورانه محسوب میشوند رو مطالعه بفقرمایید 
> فایل پیوست 95557


هروقت نوشته های ویکی پدیارو با منبع اصلی مقایسه کردید بیاید ازش دفاع کنید!
این مطالب عینا کپی نمیشوند بلکه نقلی هستند
ومطلب نقلی رو نمیشه بهش تکیه کرد مگر خودت نقل اصلی رو ببینی.
همیشه ویکی درست نیست! منبع قابل استنادی نیست!
مثل این میمونه من به جای استدلال از الهیات شفا ی بوعلی، بیام به فیلم فلان استناد کنم!
کتاب معتبره اما فیلم الزاما نمیتونه صحیح باشه.
امیدوارم مقصود بنده رو فهمیده باشید.

----------


## _Joseph_

[QUOTE=mohammad1381;1674469]


> تدریجی


یعنی به فرگشت اعتقاد دارید ولی فرگشت رو از جانب خدا میدانید؟

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=josef76;1674471]


> یعنی به فرگشت اعتقاد دارید ولی فرگشت رو از جانب خدا میدانید؟


درسته =،ولی شما فقط به فرگشت اعتقاد دارید اونم بدون آفریننده اولی(بدون عامل)

----------


## AAT2020

> این رو میگم و بحث رو تمام میکنم (طنز )
> خداوند آدم و حوا را آفرید و در بهشت جای داد و بعد گفت سجده کنید همه سجده کردند به جز شیطان بعدش خداوند شیطان را از بهشت با الدنگی انداخت بیرون بعد این شیطان چجوری آمد تو بهشت به ادم حوا گفت بروید و سیب (گندم)بخورید تا بعدا هم خداوند آدم و حوا را انداخت بیرون ؟؟؟ آیا خدا از آمدن شیطان به بهشت خبر نداشت ؟؟آیا خبر داشت ولی خودش خواست آدم و حوا را ز بهشت بیرون بیندازد و دلیل برای این کار میخواست پیدا کند؟؟
> 
> فایل پیوست 95555
> 
> فایل پیوست 95556


دلایل زیادی وجود داره! که یکیش ازمایش هست! که تجربه گرا ها کلا ردش میکنن
اما یک موردی رو یادتون رفت در جوک تون قید کنید واونهم گفت گوی خدا و شیطان هست!
که شیطان قسم یاد کرد بر گمراه کردن انسان و از خداوند رخصت خواست و خداوند نیز پذیرفت
این امر خود گویای همه چیز هست جناب!

----------


## AAT2020

[QUOTE=mohammad1381;1674472]


> درسته =،ولی شما فقط به فرگشت اعتقاد دارید اونم بدون آفریننده اولی(بدون عامل)


اخه وقتی فرگشت رو قبول می کنی یعنی ادم و حوا رو قبول نداری، به موجودی برتر اعتقاد داری که اون موجود برتر مطمئنا خدای مسلمان ها نیست

----------


## _Joseph_

[QUOTE=mohammad1381;1674472]


> درسته =،ولی شما فقط به فرگشت اعتقاد دارید اونم بدون آفریننده اولی(بدون عامل)


پس شما این نظر ویلیام پالی رو باور دارید ؟
همان‌گونه که یک ساعت بواسطه این که بسیار پیچیده و کارآمد است نمی‌تواند  خودبخود و تنها از روی تصادف به وجود آمده باشد، تمامی موجودات زنده که به  مراتب پیچیده‌ترند باید هدفمندانه طراحی شده باشند

----------


## _Joseph_

تشبیه پالی به‌طور کلی چنین بود که: حتی اگر شما ندانید که ساعت چیست،  طراحی چرخ دنده‌ها و فنرها و طرز چینش آن‌ها در کنار همدیگر برای یک مقصود  خاص، شما را وامی‌دارد که نتیجه بگیرید که «این ساعت باید سازنده‌ای داشته  باشد، کسی که آن را به منظوری خاص طراحی کرده‌است؛ سازنده‌ای که از سازوکار  آن آگاه‌است، و کاربردی برای این طراحی داشته‌است». «اگر این نتیجه‌گیری  در مورد یک ساعت ساده درست باشد، پس آیا کاملاً درست نیست که در مورد چشم،  گوش، کلیه، مفصل آرنج، و مغز هم گفته شود که طراح هوشمند و هدفمندی دارند؟  این ساختارهای زیبا، پیچیده، ظریف، و آشکارا طراحی‌شده به مقصود خاص هم  باید طراحی، ساعت‌سازی، داشته باشند - که همانا خداست

پاسخ داوکینز در کتاب ساعت ساز نابینا
داوکینز در تشبیهی تازه، طراحی انسان و توانایی او در برنامه‌ریزی را با انتخاب طبیعی مقایسه می‌کند؛ و به این دلیل فرایند فرگشت را متناظر با ساعت‌ساز *نابینا* می‌گیرد. انتخاب طبیعی یعنی فرایند ناآگاه، کور و در پایه غیرشانسی که داروین  آن را کشف کرد، هیچ هوشی ندارد. اگر بخواهیم بگوییم فرگشت نقش یک ساعت‌ساز  را در طبیعت بازی می‌کند، می‌توان گفت آن یک ساعت‌ساز نابینا است.[۲] 
داوکینز در تکمیل استدلال‌های خود، که در واقع انتخاب طبیعی می‌تواند سازگاری‌های پیچیدهٔ ارگانیسم‌ها  را توضیح دهد؛ این مسئله را عنوان می‌کند که میان توانایی به وجود آمدن  پیچیدگی از «یک فرایند سراسر تصادفی»، در مقابل «تصادفی که با انتخاب  فزاینده همراه باشد» تفاوت بسیار هست. او این مسئله را با استفاده از برنامه راسو  نشان می‌دهد. سپس انتخاب مصنوعی را در مدل کامپیوتری که با استفاده از  برنامهٔ آموزشی پیشرفته‌تر ساختهٔ خودش تهیه کرده بود، بهتر نشان داد. 
در اواخر کتاب، پس از بحث دربارهٔ توانایی فرگشت  برای توضیح دلیل پیچیدگی حیات، داوکینز آن را به عنوان دلیلی بر ضد وجود  خدا به کار می‌برد. «یک آفریدگار که توانایی نظم بخشیدن به پیچیدگی‌های  جهان را دارد، و به طور لحظه به لحظه یا با هدایت فرگشت را اداره  می‌کند،... باید خودش در وهلهٔ نخست به شدت پیچیده باشد...» او این اعتقاد  را بدیهی پنداشتن پیچیدگی منظم بدون ارائهٔ توضیح و دلیل دانسته‌است. 

در مقدمهٔ کتاب، داوکینز عنوان کرده که کتاب را «نه تنها به جهت  متقاعدکردن خواننده از اینکه جهان‌بینی داروینی درست است، بلکه از این جهت  که تنها نظریهٔ شناخته شده‌ای است که در اصل قادر به حل مشکل وجود داشتن  ماست» نوشته‌است @mohammad1381

----------


## _Joseph_

[QUOTE=mohammad1381;1674472]


> درسته =،ولی شما فقط به فرگشت اعتقاد دارید اونم بدون آفریننده اولی(بدون عامل)



، این برهان بدیهی می‌انگارد که هرچه نظم مجموعه‌ای بیشتر باشد، می‌فهمیم  که ناظم آن مجموعه هم پیچیده‌تر و عالم‌تر بوده‌است. کسی که توانسته باشد  تمام جهان را نظم ببخشد، خودش باید لااقل به همان اندازه پیچیده و هدفمند  باشد؛ و باز نیازمند ناظمی اعلم می‌شود، اما این برهان ناظم الهی را از  قاعده مستثنی فرض می‌کن
شما با این حرفتون رسما فذگشت رو رد کردید نمیتونید به فرگشت همزمان به وجود خدا و کنترلر باور داشته باشید این دو سیستم کاملا جدا از هم هستن

موفق باشید

----------


## _Joseph_

[quote=aat2020;1674475]


> اخه وقتی فرگشت رو قبول می کنی یعنی ادم و حوا رو قبول نداری، به موجودی برتر اعتقاد داری که اون موجود برتر مطمئنا خدای مسلمان ها نیست


فرگشت و موجود برتر ؟؟؟ نه تو فرگشت  موجودی برتر نداریم

----------


## mohammad1381

[QUOTE=josef76;1674489]


> فرگشت و موجود برتر ؟؟؟ نه تو فرگشت  موجودی برتر نداریم


من کی همچین پیامی دادم،چرا اسما تغییر میکنه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> که شیطان قسم یاد کرد بر گمراه کردن انسان و از خداوند رخصت خواست و خداوند نیز پذیرفت
> این امر خود گویای همه چیز هست جناب!


 :Yahoo (20): ای وای عجب فیلم درامی بوده

----------


## _Joseph_

دوستن خداحافظ همگی تان شب و رو زگارتان خوش بخصوص aat2020

----------


## mohammad1381

منم دیگه خسته شدم،همگی خداحافظ

----------


## _Joseph_

> دلایل زیادی وجود داره! که یکیش ازمایش هست! که تجربه گرا ها کلا ردش میکنن
> اما یک موردی رو یادتون رفت در جوک تون قید کنید واونهم گفت گوی خدا و شیطان هست!
> که شیطان قسم یاد کرد بر گمراه کردن انسان و از خداوند رخصت خواست و خداوند نیز پذیرفت
> این امر خود گویای همه چیز هست جناب!


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## rz1

*پاک شد
يکي امتياز داد نديدم
*

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان بیخیال واقعا دیگه نمیدونم برای چی بحث میکنم،نه من باقیمانده پیامبرانم و نه شما از نوادگان داروین!

----------


## _Joseph_

خوب دیگه من هیچ نقل قولی رو در این تاپیک پاسخ نمیدم 
نظر همه هم محترمه و اونطوری هم که گفتم نتیجه این بحث ها فالش هست و میبینید که این اتفاق افتاد 
سوای هر اعتقدی که دارید لطفا با اطلاعات غلط به چیزی معتقد نبشید و سعی کنید دلیل و منطق داشته باشید و این رو هم بدانید کسی که بی دلیل ایمان داشته باشید با دلیل قانع نمیشود (برتراند راسل)
و امیدوارم همتون موفق بشید و سلامت باشید 
ذهنتون رو محدود نکنید و روی چیز خاصی تعصب نداشته باشید که در دنیا فقط یک زندان وجود دارد که کلیدش در دستان خودتان هست پس ذهن و تفکرتان را به حصار نکشید 
بدرود

----------


## mohammad1381

منم دیگه بدرود،آقا بیخیال واقعا یه ضرب المثلی هست که میگه:عیسی به دین خود و موسی هم به دین خودش
aat2020 و رضوان خانم شما دو تا هم بیخیال شید

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


منم دیگه بدرود،آقا بیخیال واقعا یه ضرب المثلی هست که میگه:عیسی به دین خود و موسی هم به دین خودش
aat2020 و رضوان خانم شما دو تا هم بیخیال شید


والا من خو از اول داشتم ميگفتم لا بحث*

----------


## Hope400

> یه مرد هیچ موقع فرار نمیکنه
> در ضمن خودمم به بینهایت اعتقادی ندارم


داداش پاشیدم خدایی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## ha.hg

خب به سلامتی حالا که بحث تموم شد یه نفر اگه ممکنه ترتیب مطالعه کتاب شیمی رو بگه (پراکندگی واقعا زیاده)

----------


## AAT2020

> ای وای عجب فیلم درامی بوده


شرمنده ترجیح میدم این فیلم درام رو باور کنم تا باور کنم کامپیوتری که باهاش تایپ می کنم تصادفی خود به خودی به وجود اومده

----------


## Hope400

> خب به سلامتی حالا که بحث تموم شد یه نفر اگه ممکنه ترتیب مطالعه کتاب شیمی رو بگه (پراکندگی واقعا زیاده)


 هی میگین اوخیش بحث تموم شد دوباره شروع میشه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Azad05

> خوب دیگه من هیچ نقل قولی رو در این تاپیک پاسخ نمیدم 
> نظر همه هم محترمه و اونطوری هم که گفتم نتیجه این بحث ها فالش هست و میبینید که این اتفاق افتاد 
> سوای هر اعتقدی که دارید لطفا با اطلاعات غلط به چیزی معتقد نبشید و سعی کنید دلیل و منطق داشته باشید و این رو هم بدانید کسی که بی دلیل ایمان داشته باشید با دلیل قانع نمیشود (برتراند راسل)
> و امیدوارم همتون موفق بشید و سلامت باشید 
> ذهنتون رو محدود نکنید و روی چیز خاصی تعصب نداشته باشید که در دنیا فقط یک زندان وجود دارد که کلیدش در دستان خودتان هست پس ذهن و تفکرتان را به حصار نکشید 
> بدرود


 بروباو توم هی نقل قول بیارمگه خودت فکر نداری شرمنده اینو میگم تواگه روشن فکر بودی   بحث ومشکل علمیو با یه پست اینستا خنده دار ک بین بچه 9ساله پست میشه تاپیک این بیچاره رو برچالش نمیکشیدی  یجوری میگی برام سوال پیش اومده الکلو قبلو بعد چی کشف شده انگار درحال کشف  فرمول شیمیایی هستیوداری نظریه های دانشمند قبلیوبررسی میکنی  یه پست طنز اینستارو اوردی ک چی  :Yahoo (35):   واسه خودت میبریو میدوزی  مغزتو اسیر عقاید شخصی افرادم نکن  عزیز دل :Yahoo (11):

----------


## _Joseph_

> بروباو توم هی نقل قول بیارمگه خودت فکر نداری شرمنده اینو میگم تواگه روشن فکر بودی   بحث ومشکل علمیو با یه پست اینستا خنده دار ک بین بچه 9ساله پست میشه تاپیک این بیچاره رو برچالش نمیکشیدی  یجوری میگی برام سوال پیش اومده الکلو قبلو بعد چی کشف شده انگار درحال کشف  فرمول شیمیایی هستیوداری نظریه های دانشمند قبلیوبررسی میکنی  یه پست طنز اینستارو اوردی ک چی   واسه خودت میبریو میدوزی  مغزتو اسیر عقاید شخصی افرادم نکن  عزیز دل


اینستا ؟؟ حالت خوبه؟؟ من کجا گفتم روشن فکر؟؟خودم فرمول اختراع کردم ؟؟؟ یعنی چی پست اینستا رو آوردی ؟؟؟ واقعا جان من بگو این رو از کجات در آوردی 
مشخصه که شما کمبود اعتماد به نفس دارید از این بابت کاری نمیتونم بکنم براتون . شرمنده
مغزم رو درگیر عقاید شخصی افراد کردم ؟ ؟؟ LOL :Yahoo (20): 
تا جیی که میدونم بقیه عقایدشون رو درگیر من کردن  یکیش هم شما البته شما با تاخیر مراجعه کردید ای وایییی :Yahoo (23):

----------


## rayden

درود بر همگی 

خواهشا میشه یه روش بگین که چطوری شیمی رو با مبتکران بخونیم؟من یکم سردرگمم در این مورد 
اینجا پرسیدم برای اینکه اسپم نشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> درود بر همگی 
> 
> خواهشا میشه یه روش بگین که چطوری شیمی رو با مبتکران بخونیم؟من یکم سردرگمم در این مورد 
> اینجا پرسیدم برای اینکه اسپم نشه


تو صفحات قبلی پاسخ داده شده به این سوال ولی باز هم میگم
اگه تغییر نظامی هستین بهتره اول شیمی دوم دبیرستان نظام قدیم و معادله نویسی و موازنه و استوکیومتری نظام قدیم رو بخونید بعدش میتونید وارد هر شیمی نظام جدید که خواستید بشید علت این کار اینه که در نظام جدید مباحث پراکنده مطرح شدن و یهو میبینی یه مبحث پایه ای در یازدهم مطرح شده ولی مبحث بعدی در دهم 
ولی اگه تغییر نظامی نیستید و مبتکرن رو برای هر سه پایه دارید میتونید از دهم استارت بزنید به خوندن چون من خودم هم مبتکران دارم و مولف تا جایی که تونیته مباحث پیش نیز رو بهش اشاره کرده و نیازتون رو مرتفع میکنه بعد ز دهم هم میتونید یازدهم رو بخونید ولی اگه  میخواید مبحثی بخونید و زودتر به مباحث آزمونها برسید اول از همه آرایش الکترونی و جدول تناوبی و فرمول نویسی ساختار های لوییس و نامگذاری آلکنه و آلکنها رو بخونید بعدش وارد استوکیو متری بشید استو رو که خوندید میتونید وارد دوزادهم بشید هر چند استوکیومتری تو دوزدهم یه دوره ی میشه

----------


## rayden

بابت توضیح سپاسگزارم 

نظام جدیدم 
من فقط مبتکران دهم و یازدهم رو دارم تک جلدی و برای دوازدهم خیلی سبز
یعنی الان دهم و یازدهم رو به ترتیب با مبتکران پیش ببرم بعد دیگه برم سراغ خیلی سبز دوازدهم؟خوندن متن کتاب لازم نیست؟(حفظیات مهروماه رو هم دارم)
بار اول هم که لازم نیست همه تستای درسنامه رو بزنم؟اخه همیشه میخوام بخونم به برنامه ام نمیرسم بعد یه خورده استرس تموم نکردن مباحث میاد سراغ آدم
واسه همین پرسیدم
مجددا سپاسگزارم

----------


## _Joseph_

> بابت توضیح سپاسگزارم 
> 
> نظام جدیدم 
> من فقط مبتکران دهم و یازدهم رو دارم تک جلدی و برای دوازدهم خیلی سبز
> یعنی الان دهم و یازدهم رو به ترتیب با مبتکران پیش ببرم بعد دیگه برم سراغ خیلی سبز دوازدهم؟خوندن متن کتاب لازم نیست؟(حفظیات مهروماه رو هم دارم)
> بار اول هم که لازم نیست همه تستای درسنامه رو بزنم؟اخه همیشه میخوام بخونم به برنامه ام نمیرسم بعد یه خورده استرس تموم نکردن مباحث میاد سراغ آدم
> واسه همین پرسیدم
> مجددا سپاسگزارم


بله اگه اینطوری بخونید بهتره فقط توئی دوازدهم تعادل رو قبل از اسید باز بخونید چون پیش نیز هست که البته کتابهای کمک آموزش خودشون یه مقدمه ای از تعادل میارن مبتکران هم از نظر آموزشی خوب پوشش داده مطالب رو 
استرس نگیرید و زیاد به آینده فکر نکنید همن امروز رو خوب باشید و بخونید اینکه به این فکر کنید کی تموم میشه و .... فقط استرستون رو بیشتر میکنه
موفق باشید

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دلیل ضعف انسان رو وجود خدا میدونی؟؟؟ اینکه انسان نمیتونه برای خون یه پاک کننده بسازه(که البته این هم اشتباهه) و ضعیفه پس نتیجه میگیریم خدایی هست؟؟؟؟ این نتیجه گیری حتی از نتیجه گیری طوطی در باره فرد کچل هم سطح پایین تره شما باید بری حرفهاتون استدلال منطقی بیارین با گزاره های منطقی و درست 
> اگز یوتیوب میرید حتما ویدیو های من زئوس هستم رو ببینید 
> درضمن از نظر علم دین یک خرافه هست دز ضمن ارزش علمی یه چیزی رو خبر تعیین نمیکنه
> از چرخش موه ها و ابر ها و آسمان بله چرخش آسمان که قرآن گفته شم نتیجه گرفتید که کهکشان میچرخه؟؟بله کهکشان میچرخه ولی این نتیجه گیری رو چجوری انچام دادید میشه گزاره ها رو معرفی کنید 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bT1foaXKCc
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnQc86tPABs
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDSmYfRZfjM




یوسوف 1- این بحث ها از حوصله انجمن خارجه 
2- رابطه دوستانه داریم ما و نمیخوام با جر بحث کودورت ایجاد بشه 
3- نخود نخود هرکه رود خانه خود

----------


## Azad05

> اینستا ؟؟ حالت خوبه؟؟ من کجا گفتم روشن فکر؟؟خودم فرمول اختراع کردم ؟؟؟ یعنی چی پست اینستا رو آوردی ؟؟؟ واقعا جان من بگو این رو از کجات در آوردی 
> مشخصه که شما کمبود اعتماد به نفس دارید از این بابت کاری نمیتونم بکنم براتون . شرمنده
> مغزم رو درگیر عقاید شخصی افراد کردم ؟ ؟؟ LOL
> تا جیی که میدونم بقیه عقایدشون رو درگیر من کردن  یکیش هم شما البته شما با تاخیر مراجعه کردید ای وایییی


  برو باو عشقی نپیچون  بخدا واسه خودت میگم مختو هوایی نده   اصنم نمیخام بات کل کل کنم چون هیچ تدبیری روی جمله ها نمیکنیو برعکس میگیری داش گلم ب امید موفقیت توکنکور فعلا کنکورو دریاب :Yahoo (11):   :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> بله اگه اینطوری بخونید بهتره فقط توئی دوازدهم تعادل رو قبل از اسید باز بخونید چون پیش نیز هست که البته کتابهای کمک آموزش خودشون یه مقدمه ای از تعادل میارن مبتکران هم از نظر آموزشی خوب پوشش داده مطالب رو 
> استرس نگیرید و زیاد به آینده فکر نکنید همن امروز رو خوب باشید و بخونید اینکه به این فکر کنید کی تموم میشه و .... فقط استرستون رو بیشتر میکنه
> موفق باشید





> برو باو عشقی نپیچون  بخدا واسه خودت میگم مختو هوایی نده   اصنم نمیخام بات کل کل کنم چون هیچ تدبیری روی جمله ها نمیکنیو برعکس میگیری داش گلم ب امید موفقیت توکنکور فعلا کنکورو دریاب





فعلا که مجبوریم و مجبورید دین و زندگی رو تو مختون کنین ! بابت تئوری هاتون درصدی تو کنکور نمیدن . در ضمن من حدس میزدم یه جنجال اینطوری به پا شه به خاطر همین نیومدم امروز انجمن ! ولی گویا خیلی از افراد تایم زیادشون رو اینجا به خاک دادن . 
مراقب زمانتون باشید

----------


## _Joseph_

> فعلا که مجبوریم و مجبورید دین و زندگی رو تو مختون کنین ! بابت تئوری هاتون درصدی تو کنکور نمیدن . در ضمن من حدس میزدم یه جنجال اینطوری به پا شه به خاطر همین نیومدم امروز انجمن ! ولی گویا خیلی از افراد تایم زیادشون رو اینجا به خاک دادن . 
> مراقب زمانتون باشید


کاملا موافقم

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان عزیزم
> امیدوارم حال واحوالتون توپ باشه
> .
> .
> من تغییر نظام دادم 
> تا الان با درسا مشکلی نداشتم
> اما شیمی خیلی اذیت میکنه
> .
> .
> ...


سلام عزیزم
بهترین درسنامه واسه شیمی بهمن بازرگانیه 
اگرسطح ضعیفه استارت از سیر تا پیاز و بعد خیلی سبز و الگو(مخصوصا الگو پایه) تست بزن که قوی شی.اگرهم با کتاب واست سخته فیلم بابایی یا بازرگان ببین

----------

